# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  الامام الحسين عليه السلام

## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الامام الحسين بلسان اهل البيت عليهم السلام*

الفصل 1
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
سانقل لكم ما ورد عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام وعن حياته وشهادته بلسان اهل البيت عليهم السلام في مصادرنا الشيعية ؛ ومن الله استمد العون وامام زماني عليه السلام وعجل الله تعالى فرجه ؛ ولعلي اذكر لكم بعض التاملات والشرح او الالتفاتات التي اوفق لها بعد ان استاذن امام زماني عجل الله تعالى فرجه وعساه ان يهديني سبيل الرشاد ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم واحذف الاسناد الا ما ندر لاني ساذكر المصادر لمن اراد ان يراجع السند لاننا في بحثنا لا نحتاج السند فما هي روايات احكام وان ذكر المصدر يكفي اللهم عليك توكلت و لامام زماني عجل الله تعالى فرجه امد يد الذلة لاستجدي منه التوفيق يارب.  
بحارالأنوار ج : 44 ص:174
أبواب ما يختصّ بتاريخ الحسين بن علي صلوات الله عليهما 
باب 24- النصّ عليه بخصوصه و وصية الحسن إليه صلوات الله عليهما 
1- [إعلام الورى‏] الْكُلَيْنِيُّ ...عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ الْجَهْمِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلاميَقُولُ:
لَمَّا احْتُضِرَ الْحَسَنُ عليه السلام قَالَ لِلْحُسَيْنِ:
يَا أَخِي إِنِّي أُوصِيكَ بِوَصِيَّةٍ إِذَا أَنَا مِتُّ فَهَيِّئْنِي وَ وَجِّهْنِي إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لِأُحْدِثَ بِهِ عَهْداً ثُمَّ اصْرِفْنِي إِلَى أُمِّي فَاطِمَةَ عليه السلام ثُمَّ رُدَّنِي فَادْفِنِّي بِالْبَقِيعِ إِلَى آخِرِ الْخَبَرِ. 
تامل:
ومن هنا نعرف:
لماذا ناخذ جنائزنا لنجدد عهدها بزيارة ائمتنا عليهم السلام ؛كما هو المتعارف عند الشيعة فانهم يقلدونا في هذا العرف والسنة بائمتهم المعصومين عليهم السلام كما واوصى الامام الحسن عليه السلام بتجديد عهد جسده المبارك في نعشه الشريف بقبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله وعلى ابي محمد الســلام .. 
اخي الفاضــل اويس ..
بــارك الله فيك .. وفي جهــودك ..
ونوّر قلبك بحب الِ البيت وولايتهم .. 
سلمت اخي .. ودام لنا قلمك المعطــاء .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل2 
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


2- إعلام الورى‏ الْكُلَيْنِيُّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنِ الْمُفَضَّلِ بْنِ عُمَرَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
لَمَّا حَضَرَتِ الْحَسَنَ الْوَفَاةُ قَالَ:
يَا قَنْبَرُ انْظُرْ هَلْ تَرَى وَرَاءَ بَابِكَ مُؤْمِناً مِنْ غَيْرِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ؟ فَقَالَ :
اللَّهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ ابْنُ رَسُولِهِ أَعْلَمُ.
قَالَ:
امْضِ فَادْعُ لِي مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ.
قَالَ:
فَأَتَيْتُهُ فَلَمَّا دَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ .
قَالَ :
هَلْ حَدَثَ إِلَّا خَيْرٌ؟
قُلْتُ :
أَجِبْ أَبَا مُحَمَّدٍ فَعَجِلَ عَنْ شِسْعِ نَعْلِهِ فَلَمْ يُسَوِّهِ فَخَرَجَ مَعِي يَعْدُو
فَلَمَّا قَامَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ سَلَّمَ.
فَقَالَ لَهُالْحَسَنُ اجْلِسْ فَلَيْسَ يَغِيبُ مِثْلُكَ عَنْ سَمَاعِ 
كَلَامٍ يَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَمْوَاتُ وَ يَمُوتُ بِهِ الْأَحْيَاءُ
كُونُوا أَوْعِيَةَ الْعِلْمِ وَ مَصَابِيحَ الدُّجَى فَإِنَّ ضَوْءَ النَّهَارِ بَعْضُهُ أَضْوَأُ مِنْ بَعْضٍ أَ مَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ جَعَلَ وُلْدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَئِمَّةً وَ فَضَّلَ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَ آتَى دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً وَ قَدْ عَلِمْتَ بِمَا اسْتَأْثَرَ اللَّهُ مُحَمَّداً صلى الله عليه واله يَا مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ إِنِّي لَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكَ الْحَسَدَ وَ إِنَّمَا وَصَفَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِ الْكَافِرِينَ فَقَالَ:
كُفَّاراً حَسَداً مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ما تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ
وَ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لِلشَّيْطَانِ عَلَيْكَ سُلْطَاناً يَا مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ أَ لَا أُخْبِرُكَ بِمَا سَمِعْتُ مِنْ أَبِيكَ عليه السلام فِيكَ؟
قَالَ بَلَى.
قَالَ:
سَمِعْتُ أَبَاكَ يَقُولُ يَوْمَ الْبَصْرَةِ مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَبَرَّنِي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ فَلْيَبَرَّ مُحَمَّداً يَا مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ لَوْ شِئْتُ أَنْ أُخْبِرَكَ وَ أَنْتَ نُطْفَةٌ فِي ظَهْرِ أَبِيكَ لَأَخْبَرْتُكَ يَا مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ أَ مَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَعَلِيٍّ بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ نَفْسِي وَ مُفَارَقَةِ رُوحِي جِسْمِي إِمَامٌ مِنْ بَعْدِي وَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ فِي الْكِتَابِ الْمَاضِي وِرَاثَةَ النَّبِيِّ أَصَابَهَا فِي وِرَاثَةِ أَبِيهِ وَ أُمِّهِ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ خَيْرُ خَلْقِهِ فَاصْطَفَى مِنْكُمْ مُحَمَّداً وَ اخْتَارَ مُحَمَّدٌ عَلِيّاً وَاخْتَارَنِي عَلِيٌّ لِلْإِمَامَةِ وَ اخْتَرْتُ أَنَا الْحُسَيْنَفَقَالَ لَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ :
أَنْتَ إِمَامِي وَ سَيِّدِي وَ أَنْتَ وَسِيلَتِي إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ اللَّهِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنَّ نَفْسِي ذَهَبَتْ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَسْمَعَ مِنْكَ هَذَا الْكَلَامَ أَلَا وَ إِنَّ فِي رَأْسِي كَلَاماً لَا تَنْزِفُهُ الدِّلَاءُ وَ لَا تُغَيِّرُهُ بُعْدُ الرِّيَاحِ كَالْكِتَابِ الْمُعْجَمِ فِي الرَّقِّ الْمُنَمْنَمِ أَهُمُّ بِإِبْدَائِهِ فَأَجِدُنِي سُبِقْتُ إِلَيْهِ سَبْقَ الْكِتَابِ الْمُنْزَلِ وَ مَا جَاءَتْ بِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَ إِنَّهُ لَكَلَامٌ يَكِلُّ بِهِ لِسَانُ النَّاطِقِ وَ يَدُ الْكَاتِبِ وَ لَا يَبْلُغُ فَضْلَكَ
وَ كَذَلِكَ يَجْزِي اللَّهُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ
وَ لا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ‏الْحُسَيْنُ أَعْلَمُنَا عِلْماً وَ أَثْقَلُنَا حِلْماً وَ أَقْرَبُنَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ رَحِماً كَانَ إِمَاماً قَبْلَ أَنْ يُخْلَقَ وَ قَرَأَ الْوَحْيَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْطِقَ وَ لَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّ أَحَداً خَيْرٌ مِنَّا مَا اصْطَفَى مُحَمَّداً صلى الله عليه واله فَلَمَّا اخْتَارَ مُحَمَّداً وَ اخْتَارَ مُحَمَّدٌ عَلِيّاً إِمَاماً وَ اخْتَارَكَ عَلِيٌّ بَعْدَهُ وَ اخْتَرْتَ الْحُسَيْنَ بَعْدَكَ سَلَّمْنَا وَ رَضِينَا بِمَنْ هُوَ الرِّضَا وَ بِمَنْ نَسْلَمُ بِهِ مِنَ الْمُشْكِلَاتِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم  

الفصل3  

معجزاته صلوات الله عليه 
بصائر الدرجات‏:
عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ مِيثَمٍ الْأَسَدِيِّ قَالَ:
دَخَلْتُ أَنَا وَ عَبَايَةُ بْنُ رِبْعِيٍّ عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ فِي [مِنْ‏] بَنِي وَالِبَةَ قَدِ احْتَرَقَ وَجْهُهَا مِنَ السُّجُودِ فَقَالَ لَهَا: عَبَايَةُ يَا حَبَابَةُ هَذَا ابْنُ أَخِيكِ.
قَالَتْ:
وَ أَيُّ أَخٍ ؟؟
قَالَ:
صَالِحُ بْنُ مِيثَمٍ.
قَالَتْ:
ابْنُ أَخِي وَ اللَّهِ حَقّاً ؛ يَا ابْنَ أَخِي أَ لَا أُحَدِّثُكَ حَدِيثاً سَمِعْتُهُ مِنَ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ؟؟
قَالَ قُلْتُ :
بَلَى يَا عَمَّةُ.
قَالَتْ:
كُنْتُ زَوَّارَةَالْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّعليه السلامقَالَتْ:
فَحَدَثَ بَيْنَ عَيْنِي وَضَحٌ فَشَقَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيَّ وَ احْتَبَسْتُ عَلَيْهِ أَيَّاماً فَسَأَلَ عَنِّي مَا فَعَلَتْ حَبَابَةُ الْوَالِبِيَّةُ؟؟ فَقَالُوا :
إِنَّهَا حَدَثَ بِهَا حَدَثٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهَا .
فَقَالَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ:
قُومُوا إِلَيْهَا فَجَاءَ مَعَ أَصْحَابِهِ حَتَّى دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ وَ أَنَا فِي مَسْجِدِي هَذَا.
فَقَالَ :
يَا حَبَابَةُ مَا أَبْطَأَ بِكِ عَلَيَّ؟؟
قُلْتُ:
يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ حَدَثَ هَذَا بِي.
قَالَتْ:
فَكَشَفْتُ الْقِنَاعَ فَتَفَلَ عَلَيْهِ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلامفَقَالَ:
يَا حَبَابَةُ أَحْدِثِي لِلَّهِ شُكْراً فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ دَرَأَهُ عَنْكِ.
قَالَتْ:
فَخَرَرْتُ سَاجِدَة.
ً قَالَتْ:
فَقَالَ :
يَا حَبَابَةُ ارْفَعِي رَأْسَكِ وَ انْظُرِي فِي مِرْآتِكِ:
قَالَتْ :
فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي فَلَمْ أُحِسَّ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً .
قَالَتْ:
فَحَمِدْتُ اللَّهَ . 
تامل:
1- لاحظ تواضع الامام الحسين عليه السلام كيف كان بحيث هذه الطيبة كانت تكثر الزيارة عليه عليه السلام وتعلم عدم ملل الامام عليه السلام و كان يرحب بها بشكل بحيث تطمع بان تكثر الزيارة عليه .
ثم هل لاحظت قارئي العزيز :
2- ان الامام الحسين عليه السلام كيف يتابع اخبار الشيعة واحوالها ويسال عنهم ويراقب اسباب الغيبة عنه عليه السلام ؛ ولا اعلم اين ذهبت هذه الاخلاقيات ولماذا لا نتأسى بهم ؛ ولماذا ندعي اننا على دربه ونسير على اخلاقه 
ولكن لا نقتدي به .
3- لاحظ ان الامام عليه السلام يقوم بنفسه ويدعو اصحابه ايضا بان يذهب لزيارتها ليعرف عن احوالها مباشرتا ؛ حينما يعرف انها لم تاتي لوجود مانع لها واي تواضع هذا ؛ ان زين السماوات والارض عليه السلام يذهب بنفسه لزيارة هذه الطيبة .
4- واخيرا يعالجها بنفسه ولا يتركها دون الاعتناء بها الاعتناء البالغ .
اللهم وفقنا للاقتداء بائمتنا عليهم السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 4
2- دَعَوَاتُ الرَّاوَنْدِيِّ قَالَ رَوَى ابْنُ بَابَوَيْهِ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ مِيثَمٍ وَ ذَكَرَ مِثْلَهُ – يعني الرواية السابقه - وَ زَادَ فِي آخِرِهِ فَنَظَرَ إِلَيَّ فَقَالَ:
يَا حَبَابَةُ نَحْنُ وَ شِيعَتُنَا عَلَى الْفِطْرَةِ وَ سَائِرُ النَّاسِ مِنْهَا بِرَاءٌ .
2- عَنْ يَحْيَى ابْنِ أُمِّ الطَّوِيلِ قَالَ كُنَّا عِنْدَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام إِذْ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ شَابٌّ يَبْكِي فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ مَا يُبْكِيكَ؟؟
قَالَ:
إِنَّ وَالِدَتِي تُوُفِّيَتْ فِي هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ وَ لَمْ تُوصِ وَ لَهَا مَالٌ وَ كَانَتْ قَدْ أَمَرَتْنِي أَنْ لَا
أُحْدِثَ فِي أَمْرِهَا شَيْئاً حَتَّى أُعْلِمَكَ خَبَرَهَا.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام قُومُوا حَتَّى نَصِيرَ إِلَى هَذِهِ الْحُرَّةِ فَقُمْنَا مَعَهُ حَتَّى انْتَهَيْنَا إِلَى بَابِ الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي تُوُفِّيَتْ فِيهِ الْمَرْأَةُ مُسَجَّاةً فَأَشْرَفَ عَلَى الْبَيْتِ وَ دَعَا اللَّهَ لِيُحْيِيَهَا حَتَّى تُوصِيَ بِمَا تُحِبُّ مِنْ وَصِيَّتِهَا فَأَحْيَاهَا اللَّهُ وَ إِذَا الْمَرْأَةُ جَلَسَتْ وَ هِيَ تَتَشَهَّدُ ثُمَّ نَظَرَتْ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَقَالَتِ:
ادْخُلِ الْبَيْتَ يَا مَوْلَايَ وَ مُرْنِي بِأَمْرِكَ فَدَخَلَ وَ جَلَسَ عَلَى مِخَدَّةٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا:
وَصِّي يَرْحَمُكِ اللَّهُ فَقَالَتْ:
يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ لِي مِنَ الْمَالِ كَذَا وَ كَذَا فِي مَكَانِ كَذَا وَ كَذَا فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُ ثُلُثَهُ إِلَيْكَ لِتَضَعَهُ حَيْثُ شِئْتَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَائِكَ وَ الثُّلُثَانِ لِابْنِي هَذَا إِنْ عَلِمْتَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ مَوَالِيكَ وَ أَوْلِيَائِكَ وَ إِنْ كَانَ مُخَالِفاً فَخُذْهُ إِلَيْكَ فَلَا حَقَّ فِي الْمُخَالِفِينَ فِي أَمْوَالِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ثُمَّ سَأَلَتْهُ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ عَلَيْهَا وَ أَنْ يَتَوَلَّى أَمْرَهَا ثُمَّ صَارَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ مَيِّتَةً كَمَا كَانَتْ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 4
2- الخرائج و الجرائح‏:
رُوِيَ عَنْ مَنْدَلِ بْنِ هَارُونَ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِذَا أَرَادَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام أَنْ يُنْفِذَ غِلْمَانَهُ فِي بَعْضِ أُمُورِهِ قَالَ لَهُمْ :
لَا تَخْرُجُوا يَوْمَ كَذَا اخْرُجُوا يَوْمَ كَذَا فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنْ خَالَفْتُمُونِي قُطِعَ عَلَيْكُمْ فَخَالَفُوهُ مَرَّةً وَ خَرَجُوا فَقَتَلَهُمُ اللُّصُوصُ وَ أَخَذُوا مَا مَعَهُمْ وَ اتَّصَلَ الْخَبَرُ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ لَقَدْ حَذَّرْتُهُمْ فَلَمْ يَقْبَلُوا مِنِّي‏
ثُمَّ قَامَ مِنْ سَاعَتِهِ وَ دَخَلَ عَلَى الْوَالِي فَقَالَ الْوَالِي بَلَغَنِي قَتْلُ غِلْمَانِكَ فَآجَرَكَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليهالسلام :
فَإِنِّي أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى مَنْ قَتَلَهُمْ فَاشْدُدْ يَدَكَ بِهِمْ.
قَالَ:
أَ وَ تَعْرِفُهُمْ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ؟؟
قَالَ:
نَعَمْ كَمَا أَعْرِفُكَ وَ هَذَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ إِلَى رَجُلٍ وَاقِفٍ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ الْوَالِي.
فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ:
وَ مِنْ أَيْنَ قَصَدْتَنِي بِهَذَا وَ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي مِنْهُمْ؟؟
فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام إِنْ أَنَا صَدَقْتُكَ تُصَدِّقُنِي؟؟
قَالَ نَعَمْ وَ اللَّهِ لَأُصَدِّقَنَّكَ.
فَقَالَ:
خَرَجْتَ وَ مَعَكَ فُلَانٌ وَ فُلَانٌ وَ ذَكَرَهُمْ كُلَّهُمْ فَمِنْهُمْ أَرْبَعَةٌ مِنْ مَوَالِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَ الْبَاقُونَ مِنْ جَيْشَانِ [حُبْشَانِ‏] الْمَدِينَةِ.
فَقَالَ الْوَالِي:
وَ رَبِّ الْقَبْرِ وَ الْمِنْبَرِ لَتَصْدُقُنِي أَوْ لَأُهْرِقَنَّ لَحْمَكَ بِالسِّيَاطِ.
فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ:
وَ اللَّهِ مَا كَذَبَ الْحُسَيْنُ وَ لَصَدَقَ وَ كَأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَنَا فَجَمَعَهُمُ الْوَالِي جَمِيعاً فَأَقَرُّوا جَمِيعاً فَضَرَبَ أَعْنَاقَهُمْ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 5



الخرائج و الجرائح‏ رُوِيَ:
أَنَّ رَجُلًا صَارَ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:
جِئْتُكَ أَسْتَشِيرُكَ فِي تَزْوِيجِي فُلَانَةَ فَقَالَ:
لَا أُحِبُّ ذَلِكَ
وَ كَانَتْ كَثِيرَةَ الْمَالِ وَ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً مُكْثِراً فَخَالَفَ الْحُسَيْنَ
فَتَزَوَّجَ بِهَا فَلَمْ يَلْبَثِ الرَّجُلُ حَتَّى افْتَقَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
قَدْ أَشَرْتُ إِلَيْكَ فَخَلِّ سَبِيلَهَا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُعَوِّضُكَ خَيْراً مِنْهَا .
ثُمَّ قَالَ وَ عَلَيْكَ بِفُلَانَةَ فَتَزَوَّجْهَا فَمَا مَضَتْ سَنَةٌ حَتَّى كَثُرَ مَالُهُ وَ وَلَدَتْ لَهُ ذَكَراً وَ أُنْثَى وَ رَأَى مِنْهَا مَا أَحَبَّ .
الخرائج و الجرائح‏ رُوِيَ:
أَنَّهُ لَمَّا وُلِدَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام أَمَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى جَبْرَئِيلَ أَنْ يَهْبِطَ فِي مَلَإٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ فَيُهَنِّئَ مُحَمَّداً فَهَبَطَ فَمَرَّ بِجَزِيرَةٍ فِيهَا مَلَكٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ فُطْرُسُ بَعَثَهُ اللَّهُ فِي شَيْ‏ءٍ فَأَبْطَأَ فَكَسَرَ جَنَاحَهُ فَأَلْقَاهُ فِي تِلْكَ الْجَزِيرَةِ فَعَبَدَ اللَّهَ سَبْعَمِائَةِ عَامٍ فَقَالَ فُطْرُسُ لِجَبْرَئِيلَ إِلَى أَيْنَ فَقَالَ إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ احْمِلْنِي مَعَكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَدْعُو لِي فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ جَبْرَئِيلُ وَ أَخْبَرَ مُحَمَّداً بِحَالِ فُطْرُسَ قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ قُلْ يَتَمَسَّحُ بِهَذَا الْمَوْلُودِ فَتَمَسَّحَ فُطْرُسُ بِمَهْدِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَأَعَادَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْحَالِ جَنَاحَهُ ثُمَّ ارْتَفَعَ مَعَ جَبْرَئِيلَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ 
تامل:
في كامل الزيارات بحثنا مفصلا قضية فطرس ؛ ويجدر الملاحظة ان فطرس تمسح بالمهد فحصل الخير والعفو والبركة ؛ كما اننا نتمسح بضريح الامام الحسين عليه السلام والباب وكل شيئ في حرمه كما عمل فطرس بامر النبي صلى الله عليه واله ونحصل كل الخير وقضاء الحوائج

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 6
المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏
زُرَارَةُ بْنُ أَعْيَنَ
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام
أَنَّ مَرِيضاً شَدِيدَ الْحُمَّى عَادَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام 
فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ مِنْ بَابِ الدَّارِ طَارَتِ الْحُمَّى عَنِ الرَّجُلِ فَقَالَ لَهُ :
رَضِيتُ بِمَا أُوتِيتُمْ بِهِ حَقّاً حَقّاً وَ الْحُمَّى تَهْرُبُ عَنْكُمْ فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
وَ اللَّهِ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ شَيْئاً إِلَّا وَ قَدْ أَمَرَهُ بِالطَّاعَةِ لَنَا قَالَ:
فَإِذَا نَحْنُ نَسْمَعُ الصَّوْتَ وَ لَا نَرَى الشَّخْصَ يَقُولُ لَبَّيْكَ قَالَ:
أَ لَيْسَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَمَرَكِ أَنْ لَا تَقْرَبِي إِلَّا عَدُوّاً أَوْ مُذْنِباً لِكَيْ تَكُونِي كَفَّارَةً لِذُنُوبِهِ فَمَا بَالُ هَذَا فَكَانَ الْمَرِيضُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ شَدَّادِ بْنِ الْهَادِ اللَّيْثِيَّ .
رجال الكشي‏ وَجَدْتُ فِي كِتَابِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ شَاذَانَ بْنِ نُعَيْمٍ بِخَطِّهِ رَوَى عَنْ حُمْرَانَ بْنِ أَعْيَنَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام :
أَنَّ رَجُلًا كَانَ مِنْ شِيعَةِ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام مَرِيضاً شَدِيدَ الْحُمَّى فَعَادَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام إِلَى آخِرِ الْخَبَرِ .
تهذيب الأحكام‏ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنِ الْحَكَمِ بْنِ مِسْكِينٍ عَنْ أَيُّوبَ بْنِ أَعْيَنَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِنَّ امْرَأَةً كَانَتْ تَطُوفُ وَ خَلْفَهَا رَجُلٌ فَأَخْرَجَتْ ذِرَاعَهَا فَقَالَ بِيَدِهِ حَتَّى وَضَعَهَا عَلَى ذِرَاعِهَا فَأَثَبْتَ اللَّهُ يَدَ الرَّجُلِ فِي ذِرَاعِهَا حَتَّى قَطَعَ الطَّوَافَ وَ أُرْسِلَ إِلَى الْأَمِيرِ وَ اجْتَمَعَ النَّاسُ وَ أَرْسَلَ إِلَى الْفُقَهَاءِ فَجَعَلُوا يَقُولُونَ اقْطَعْ يَدَهُ فَهُوَ الَّذِي جَنَى الْجِنَايَةَ فَقَالَ هَاهُنَا أَحَدٌ مِنْوُلْدِ مُحَمَّدٍ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالُوا نَعَمْ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قَدِمَ اللَّيْلَةَ فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ فَدَعَاهُ فَقَالَ:
انْظُرْ مَا لَقِيَ ذَانِ فَاسْتَقْبَلَ الْكَعْبَةَ وَ رَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ فَمَكَثَ طَوِيلًا يَدْعُو ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَيْهِمَا حَتَّى خَلَّصَ يَدَهُ مِنْ يَدِهَا فَقَالَ الْأَمِيرُ:
أَ لَا تُعَاقِبُهُ بِمَا صَنَعَ قَالَ لَا .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 7
*صَفْوَانُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الصَّادِقَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
رَجُلَانِ اخْتَصَمَا فِي زَمَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فِي امْرَأَةٍ وَ وَلَدِهَا فَقَالَ هَذَا لِي وَ قَالَ هَذَا لِي فَمَرَّ بِهِمَا الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام فَقَالَ لَهُمَا فِيمَا تَمْرُجَانِ؟؟
قَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا إِنَّ الِامْرَأَةَ لِي وَ قَالَ الْآخَرُ إِنَّ الْوَلَدَ لِي فَقَالَ لِلْمُدَّعِي الْأَوَّلِ اقْعُدْ فَقَعَدَ وَ كَانَ الْغُلَامُ رَضِيعاً فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
يَا هَذِهِ اصْدُقِي مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَهْتِكَ اللَّهُ سِتْرَكِ.
فَقَالَتْ :
هَذَا زَوْجِي وَ الْوَلَدُ لَهُ وَ لَا أَعْرِفُ هَذَا فَقَالَ عليه السلام:
يَا غُلَامُ مَا تَقُولُ هَذِهِ انْطِقْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى فَقَالَ لَهُ:
مَا أَنَا لِهَذَا وَ لَا لِهَذَا وَ مَا أَبِي إِلَّا رَاعِيَ لِآلِ فُلَانٍ .
فَأَمَرَ عليه السلام بِرَجْمِهَا.
قَالَ جَعْفَرٌ عليه السلام:
فَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ أَحَدٌ نُطْقَ ذَلِكَ الْغُلَامِ بَعْدَهَا 
*الْأَصْبَغُ بْنُ نُبَاتَةَ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام فَقُلْتُ سَيِّدِي أَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ أَنَا بِهِ مُوقِنٌ وَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ سِرِّ اللَّهِ وَ أَنْتَ الْمَسْرُورُ إِلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ السِّرَّ.
فَقَالَ:
يَا أَصْبَغُ أَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَرَى مُخَاطَبَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ لِأَبِي دُونٍ يَوْمَ مَسْجِدِ قُبَا قَالَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَرَدْتُ قَالَ قُمْ فَإِذَا أَنَا وَ هُوَ بِالْكُوفَةِ فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا الْمَسْجِدُ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيَّ بَصَرِي فَتَبَسَّمَ فِي وَجْهِي ثُمَّ قَالَ يَا أَصْبَغُ إِنَّ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنَ دَاوُدَ أُعْطِيَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَ رَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ وَ أَنَا قَدْ أُعْطِيتُ أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا أُعْطِيَ سُلَيْمَانُ فَقُلْتُ صَدَقْتَ وَ اللَّهِ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَنَا عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ وَ بَيَانُ مَا فِيهِ وَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ مَا عِنْدَنَا لِأَنَّا أَهْلُ سِرِّ اللَّهِ فَتَبَسَّمَ فِي وَجْهِي ثُمَّ قَالَ:
نَحْنُ آلُ اللَّهِ وَ وَرَثَةُ رَسُولِهِ فَقُلْتُ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ قَالَ لِي ادْخُلْ فَدَخَلْتُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مُحْتَبِئٌ فِي الْمِحْرَابِ بِرِدَائِهِ فَنَظَرْتُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِأَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام قَابِضٌ عَلَى تَلَابِيبِ الْأَعْسَرِ فَرَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ يَعَضُّ عَلَى الْأَنَامِلِ وَ هُوَ يَقُولُ:
بِئْسَ الْخَلَفُ خَلَفْتَنِي أَنْتَ‏.وَ أَصْحَابُكَ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَ لَعْنَتِي الْخَبَرَ 
بيان :
و الدون الخسيس و الأعسر الشديد أو الشؤم 
*المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏ كِتَابُ الْإِبَانَةِ قَالَ بِشْرُ بْنُ عَاصِمٍ سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ يَقُولُ:
قُلْتُ لِلْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام إِنَّكَ تَذْهَبُ إِلَى قَوْمٍ قَتَلُوا أَبَاكَ وَ خَذَلُوا أَخَاكَ !
فَقَالَ:
لَأَنْ أُقْتَلَ بِمَكَانِ كَذَا وَ كَذَا أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ يُسْتَحَلَّ بِي مَكَّةُ عَرَّضَ بِهِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 8
aكتاب النجوم‏ مِنْ كِتَابِ الدَّلَائِلِ لِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ الْحِمْيَرِيِّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
خَرَجَ
الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ
إِلَى مَكَّةَ سَنَةً مَاشِياً فَوَرِمَتْ قَدَمَاهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ بَعْضُ مَوَالِيهِ لَوْ رَكِبْتَ لِيَسْكُنَ عَنْكَ هَذَا الْوَرَمُ .
فَقَالَ:
كَلَّا ؛ إِذَا أَتَيْنَا هَذَا الْمَنْزِلَ فَإِنَّهُ يَسْتَقْبِلُكَ أَسْوَدُ وَ مَعَهُ دُهْنٌ فَاشْتَرِهِ مِنْهُ وَ لَا تُمَاسِكْهُ .
فَقَالَ لَهُ مَوْلَاهُ:
بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَ أُمِّي مَا قُدَّامَنَا مَنْزِلٌ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ يَبِيعُ هَذَا الدَّوَاءَ.
فَقَالَ بَلَى أَمَامَكَ دُونَ الْمَنْزِلِ فَسَارَ مِيلًا فَإِذَا هُوَ بِالْأَسْوَدِ.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ لِمَوْلَاهُ دُونَكَ الرَّجُلَ فَخُذْ مِنْهُ الدُّهْنَ فَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ الدُّهْنَ وَ أَعْطَاهُ الثَّمَنَ فَقَالَ لَهُ الْغُلَامُ لِمَنْ أَرَدْتَ هَذَا الدُّهْنَ‏؟؟
فَقَالَ:
لِلْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام.
فَقَالَ:
انْطَلِقْ بِهِ إِلَيْهِ فَصَارَ الْأَسْوَدُ نَحْوَهُ فَقَالَ:
يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ إِنِّي مَوْلَاكَ لَا آخُذُ لَهُ ثَمَناً وَ لَكِنِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَرْزُقَنِي وَلَداً ذَكَراً سَوِيّاً يُحِبُّكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ فَإِنِّي خَلَّفْتُ امْرَأَتِي تَمْخَضُ.
فَقَالَ:
انْطَلِقْ إِلَى مَنْزِلِكَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ وَهَبَ لَكَ وَلَداً ذَكَراً سَوِيّاً .
فَوَلَدَتْ غُلَاماً سَوِيّاً ثُمَّ رَجَعَ الْأَسْوَدُ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ وَ دَعَا لَهُ بِالْخَيْرِ بِوِلَادَةِ الْغُلَامِ لَهُ وَ إِنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام قَدْ مَسَحَ رِجْلَيْهِ فَمَا قَامَ مِنْ مَوْضِعِهِ حَتَّى زَالَ ذَلِكَ الورم :
Dتامل :
ان هذه الرواية وردت ايضا عن الامام الحسن عليه السلام ؛ وليس خفي عليك قارئي العزيز انهم نور واحد والحادثة اما هي لاحدهم عليهم السلام او انها تكررت مع كل واحد منهم وهذا ليس ببعيد ابدا فان الورم يحدث لكل انسان يمشي طويلا وكذلك فان كل انسان يتطبب بما قدر الله له وانهم معدن الخير والبركه فشملت رحمتهم للاسود بالمولود السعيد وقد يكونا اسودين احدهم مع الامام الحسن والاخر مع الامام الحسين عليهم افضل الصلوات المتواترات ؛ علما بان كل ابيض واسود انما يسبح في بحر نعمهم ورحمتهم وهم الذين لولاهم لما خلق الله الافلاك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 9
aكتاب النجوم‏ رُوِّينَا بِإِسْنَادِنَا إِلَى مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَرِيرٍ الطَّبَرِيِّ فِي كِتَابِ دَلَائِلِ الْإِمَامَةِ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ قَالَ:
سَمِعْتُ الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
وَ اللَّهِ لَيَجْتَمِعَنَّ عَلَى قَتْلِي طُغَاةُ بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ وَ يَقْدُمُهُمْ عُمَرُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ وَ ذَلِكَ فِي حَيَاةِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله فَقُلْتُ لَهُ أَنْبَأَكَ بِهَذَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ؟
فَقَالَ لَا.
فَقَالَ فَأَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ!
فَقَالَ :
عِلْمِي عِلْمُهُ وَ عِلْمُهُ عِلْمِي لِأَنَّا نَعْلَمُ بِالْكَائِنِ قَبْلَ كَيْنُونَتِهِ 
aعُيُونُ الْمُعْجِزَاتِ
، لِلْمُرْتَضَى رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ جَعْفَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُمَارَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
جَاءَ أَهْلُ الْكُوفَةِ إِلَى عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَشَكَوْا إِلَيْهِ إِمْسَاكَ الْمَطَرِ وَ قَالُوا لَهُ :
اسْتَسْقِ لَنَا.
فَقَالَ لِلْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام قُمْ وَ اسْتَسْقِ فَقَامَ وَ حَمِدَ اللَّهَ وَ أَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ وَ صَلَّى عَلَى النَّبِيِّ وَ قَالَ :
اللَّهُمَّ مُعْطِيَ الْخَيْرَاتِ وَ مُنْزِلَ الْبَرَكَاتِ أَرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْنَا مِدْرَاراً وَ اسْقِنَا غَيْثاً مِغْزَاراً وَاسِعاً غَدَقاً مُجَلِّلًا سَحّاً سَفُوحاً فِجَاجاً تُنَفِّسُ بِهِ الضَّعْفَ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ وَ تُحْيِي بِهِ الْمَيْتَ مِنْ بِلَادِكَ آمِينَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ.
فَمَا فَرَغَ عليه السلام مِنْ دُعَائِهِ حَتَّى غَاثَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى غَيْثاً بَغْتَةً وَ أَقْبَلَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ مِنْ بَعْضِ نَوَاحِي الْكُوفَةِ فَقَالَ:
تَرَكْتُ الْأَوْدِيَةَ وَ الْآكَامَ يَمُوجُ بَعْضُهَا فِي بَعْضٍ .
a عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ عَنْ أَخِيهِ قَالَ شَهِدْتُ يَوْمَ الْحُسَيْنِ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَقْبَلَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ تَيْمٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ جُوَيْرَةَ فَقَالَ:
يَا حُسَيْنُ فَقَالَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ:
مَا تَشَاءُ؟
فَقَالَ:
أَبْشِرْ بِالنَّارِ.
فَقَالَ عليه السلام:
كَلَّا إِنِّي أَقْدَمُ عَلَى رَبٍّ غَفُورٍ وَ شَفِيعٍ مُطَاعٍ وَ أَنَا مِنْ خَيْرٍ إِلَى خَيْرٍ.
مَنْ أَنْتَ؟؟ .
قَالَ:
أَنَا ابْنُ جُوَيْرَةَ.
فَرَفَعَ يَدَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ حَتَّى رَأَيْنَا بَيَاضَ إِبْطَيْهِ وَ قَالَ :
اللَّهُمَّ جُرَّهُ إِلَى النَّارِ.
فَغَضِبَ ابْنُ جُوَيْرَةَ فَحَمَلَ عَلَيْهِ فَاضْطَرَبَ بِهِ فَرَسُهُ فِي جَدْوَلٍ وَ تَعَلَّقَ رِجْلُهُ بِالرِّكَابِ وَ وَقَعَ رَأْسُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ نَفَرَ الْفَرَسُ فَأَخَذَ يَعْدُو بِهِ وَ يَضْرِبُ رَأْسَهُ بِكُلِّ حَجَرٍ وَ شَجَرٍ وَ انْقَطَعَتْ قَدَمُهُ وَ سَاقُهُ وَ فَخِذُهُ وَ بَقِيَ جَانِبُهُ الْآخَرُ مُتَعَلِّقاً فِي الرِّكَابِ فَصَارَ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَى نَارِ الْجَحِيمِ 
aأَقُولُ رُوِيَ فِي بَعْضِ الْكُتُبِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ عَنِ الطَّبَرِيِّ عَنْ طَاوُسٍ الْيَمَانِيِّ أَنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام كَانَ إِذَا جَلَسَ فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُظْلِمِ يَهْتَدِي إِلَيْهِ النَّاسُ بِبَيَاضِ‏
جَبِينِهِ وَ نَحْرِهِ فَإِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَانَ كَثِيراً مَا يُقَبِّلُ جَبِينَهُ وَ نَحْرَهُ وَ إِنَّ جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام نَزَلَ يَوْماً فَوَجَدَ الزَّهْرَاءَ عليه السلام نَائِمَةً وَ الْحُسَيْنَ فِي مَهْدِهِ يَبْكِي فَجَعَلَ يُنَاغِيهِ وَ يُسَلِّيهِ حَتَّى اسْتَيْقَظَتْ فَسَمِعَتْ صَوْتَ مَنْ يُنَاغِيهِ فَالْتَفَتَتْ فَلَمْ تَرَ أَحَداً فَأَخْبَرَهَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ كَانَ جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم الفصل 10


*أَقُولُ رُوِيَ فِي بَعْضِ الْكُتُبِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ عَنِ الطَّبَرِيِّ عَنْ طَاوُسٍ الْيَمَانِيِّ أَنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام كَانَ إِذَا جَلَسَ فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُظْلِمِ يَهْتَدِي إِلَيْهِ النَّاسُ بِبَيَاضِ‏ جَبِينِهِ وَ نَحْرِهِ فَإِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَانَ كَثِيراً مَا يُقَبِّلُ جَبِينَهُ وَ نَحْرَهُ وَ إِنَّ جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام نَزَلَ يَوْماً فَوَجَدَ الزَّهْرَاءَ عليه السلام نَائِمَةً وَ الْحُسَيْنَ فِي مَهْدِهِ يَبْكِي فَجَعَلَ يُنَاغِيهِ وَ يُسَلِّيهِ حَتَّى اسْتَيْقَظَتْ فَسَمِعَتْ صَوْتَ مَنْ يُنَاغِيهِ فَالْتَفَتَتْ فَلَمْ تَرَ أَحَداً فَأَخْبَرَهَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ كَانَ جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام .
مكارم أخلاقه و جمل أحواله و تاريخه و أحوال أصحابه صلوات الله عليه 
*تفسير العياشي‏
عَنْ مَسْعَدَةَ قَالَ مَرَّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام بِمَسَاكِينَ قَدْ بَسَطُوا كِسَاءً لَهُمْ وَ أَلْقَوْا عَلَيْهِ كِسَراً فَقَالُوا هَلُمَّ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ فَثَنَى وَرِكَهُ فَأَكَلَ مَعَهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلَا:
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ
ثُمَّ قَالَ:
قَدْ أَجَبْتُكُمْ فَأَجِيبُونِي.
قَالُوا:
نَعَمْ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ
فَقَامُوا مَعَهُ حَتَّى أَتَوْا مَنْزِلَهُ.
فَقَالَ لِلْجَارِيَةِ :
أَخْرِجِي مَا كُنْتِ تَدَّخِرِينَ .
*المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏
عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ قَالَ دَخَلَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام عَلَى أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ وَ هُوَ مَرِيضٌ وَ هُوَ يَقُولُ وَا غَمَّاهْ فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
وَ مَا غَمُّكَ يَا أَخِي قَالَ دَيْنِي وَ هُوَ سِتُّونَ أَلْفَ دِرْهَمٍ .
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ :
هُوَ عَلَيَّ .
قَالَ:
إِنِّي أَخْشَى أَنْ أَمُوتَ.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ لَنْ تَمُوتَ حَتَّى أَقْضِيَهَا عَنْكَ.
قَالَ فَقَضَاهَا قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ.
تامل :
1- اهتمام الامام عليه السلام بهم وغم الاخرين ولم يتركه مهموما ويسكت عنه وانما اسرع سلام الله عليه بالسؤال عن همه وغمه .
2- قضائه لدينه وهم معدن الخير والرحمة والبركة.
3- عدم معرفة اسامةبالامام عليه السلام ولو كان يعرفه حق المعرفة لكفاه قول الامام عليه السلام :
هو عليّ.
4- وهنا ظهرت معجزة الامام عليه السلام وهو انه عالم بوقت موته لذلك يقول الامام عليه السلام
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ لَنْ تَمُوتَ حَتَّى أَقْضِيَهَا عَنْكَ.
فسلام الله عليهم :
السَّلَامُ عَلَى مَحَالِّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللَّهِ وَ مَسَاكِنِ بَرَكَةِ اللَّهِ وَ مَعَادِنِ حِكْمَةِ اللَّهِ وَ حَفَظَةِ سِرِّ اللَّهِ وَ حَمَلَةِ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَ أَوْصِيَاءِ نَبِيِّ اللَّهِ وَ ذُرِّيَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ

----------


## almiskeen

رائعةٌ أخرىعينية جاسم الصحيح تحاكي قصيدة الجواهري الخالدةحملت جنازة عقلي معي*إقرأ وتمتع وعش عشق الحسين عليه السلام*حملـتُ جنـازةَ عقلـي  معـي   وجِئْتُـكَ فـي عاشـقٍ لا يعـيأحسُّـكَ ميـزانَ مـا  أدَّعـيـهِ   إذا كـان فـي الله مـا  أدَّعـيأقيـسُ بِحُبِّـكَ حجـمَ اليقـيـنِ   فحُبُّـكَ فيمـا أرى  مرجـعـيخلعتُ الأساطيـرَ عنِّـي سـوى   أساطيـرِ عشقِـكَ لـم أخـلـعِوغصتُ بِجرحكَ حيث  الشموسُ   تهـرولُ فـي ذلـك المطـلـعِوحيث (المثلَّثُ) شـقَّ الطريـقَ   أمامـي إلـى العالَـمِ  الأرفـعِوعلَّمَنـي أن عشـقَ (الحسيـنِ)   انكشافٌ علـى شفـرةِ المبضـعِفعَرَّيْتُ روحي أمـام  السيـوفِ   التـي التَهَمَتْـكَ ولـم  تشـبـعِوآمنتُ بالعشـقِ نبـعَ  الجنـونِ   فقد بَـرِئَ العشـقُ مِمَّـنْ يَعـيوجئتُكَ فـي نشـوةِ  اللاَّعقـولِ   أجـرُّ جنـازةَ عقلـي مـعـي!أتيتُـكَ أفتـلُ حبـلَ الـسـؤالِِ   متى ضَمَّك العشقُ في أضلعـي؟عَرَفْتُكَ في (الطَّلقِ) جسرَ العبورِ   مـن الرَّحْـمِ للعالَـمِ  الأوسـعِووَالِدَتي بِـكَ تحـدو المخـاضَ   علـى هـودج الأَلَـمِ المُمْـتِـعِوقد سِـرْتَ بِـي للهوى  قبلمـا   يسيرُ بِـيَ الجـوعُ للمرضَـعِ..لَمَسْتُكَ في المهـدِ دفءَ الحنـانِ   علـى ثـوبِ أُمِّـيَ ، والملفـعِوفي الرضعةِ البِكْرِ أنتَ  الـذي   تَقاَطَـرْتَ فـي اللَّبَـنِ المُوجَـعِوقبل الرضاعةِ.. قبل الحليـبِ..   تَقاطَـرَ إِسْمُـكَ فـي مَسْمَعـيفأَشْرَقْتَ في جوهـري  ساطعـاً   بِما شَـعَّ مـن سِـرِّكَ المـودعِبكيتُـكَ حتَّـى غسلـتُ القِمـاطَ   على ضِفَّتَيْ جُرْحِـكَ  المُشْـرَعِوما كنتُ أبكيـكَ لـو لـم تَكُـنْ   دمـاؤُكَ قـد أيقظَـتْ  أدمعـيكَبُرْتُ أنـا.. والبكـاءُ الصغيـرُ   يكبـرُ عبـر الليالـي  مـعـيولم يبقَ في حجـمِ ذاك  البكـاءِ   مَصَـبٌّ يلـوذُ بــهِ منبـعـيأنا دمعـةٌ عُمْرُهـا  (أربعـونَ)   جحيمـاً مـن الأَلـمَِ المُـتْـرَعِهنا في دمي بَـدَأَتْ  (كربـلاءُ)   و تَمَّتْ إلـى آخِـرِ  المصـرعِكأنّـكَ يـومَ أردتَ  الـخـروجَ   عبرتَ الطريقَ علـى  أَضْلُعـيويومَ انْحَنَىَ بِـكَ متـنُ الجـوادِ   سَقَطْتَ ولكـنْ علـى  أَذْرُعـيويـومَ تَوَزَّعْـتَ بيـن الرمـاحِ   جَمَعْتُـكَ فـي قلبـيَ المُـولَـعِفيـا حـاديـاً دورانَ  الإبــاءِ   علـى محـورِ العالَـمِ  الطيِّـعِكفـرتُ بكـلِّ الجـذورِ  التـي   أصابَتْـكَ رِيًّـا ولــم تُـفْـرِعِأَلَسْـتَ أبـا المنجبيـنَ الأُبــاةِ   إذا انْتَسَـبَ العُـقْـمُ للخُـنَّـعِ!وذكراكَ فـي نُطَـفِ  الثائريـنَ   تهـزُّ الفحولـةَ فـي المضجـعِتُطِلُّ على خاطـري  (كربـلاءُ)   فتختصرُ الكـونَ فـي موضـعِهنا حينمـا انتفـضَ  الأُقحـوانُ   و ثـار علـى التُربـةِ البلـقـعِهنا كنتَ أنـتَ تمـطُّ  الجهـاتِ   و تنمـو بأبعـادِهـا  الأربــعِوتحنو على النهرِ..  نهرِالحياةِ..   يُحـاصـرُهُ ألــفُ مستنـقـعِوحيـن تناثـرَ عِقْـدُ الـرِّفـاقِ   فـداءً لـدُرَّتِـهِ  الأنـصــعِهنا (لَبَّتِ) الريحُ داعي (النفيـرِ)   و (حَجَّتْ) إلى الجُثَثِِ الصُّـرَّعِفما أَبْصَرَتْ مبدعاً كَ(الحسيـنِ)   يخـطُّ الحيـاةَ بـلا  إصـبـعِ!ولا عاشقـاً كَ(أبـي فـاضـلٍ)   يجيـدُ العـنـاقَ بــلا  أذرعِ!ولا بطـلاً مثلـمـا (عـابـسٍ)   يهـشُّ إذا سـارَ  للمـصـرعِ!هنـا العبقريَّـةُ تلقـي العـنـانَ   وتهبـط مـن برجِهـا  الأرفـعِوينهارُ قصرُ الخيـالِ  المهيـبُ   علـى حيـرةِ الشاعـرِ المبـدعِذكرتُكَ فانسـابَ جيـدُ  الكـلامِ   علـى جهـةِ النـشـوةِ الأروعِوعاقـرتُ فيـكَ نـداءَ  الحيـاةِ   إلـى الآنَ ظمـآنَ لـم  ينـقـعِفما بَرِحَ الصوتُ (هل من مغيث)   يدوِّي.. يـدوِّي.. ولـم  يُسْمَـعِهنا في فمـي نَبَتَـتْ (كربـلاءُ)   وأسنانُهـا الشـمُّ لــم تُقـلـعِوإصبعُـكَ الحـرُّ لَمَّـا يَــزَلْ    يـديـر بأهـدافِـهِ  إصبـعـيفأحشـو قناديـلَ شعـري  بمـا   تَنَـوَّرَ مـن فتحِـكَ الأنـصـعِوباسمِكَ استنهـضُ الذكريـاتِ-   الحييَّاتِ مـن عزلـةِ  المخـدعِلعـلَّ البطولـةَ فـي زَهْـوِهـا   بِيَوْمِـكَ ، تأتـي بـلا  بـرقـعِفأصنـعُ منهـا المعانـي التـي   على غيـر كفَّيـكَ لـم تصنـع ِ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*السلام على الاخ العزيز المسكين ابكيتنا جزاك الله خيرا وبشرك بجنانه*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 11
وَ كَانَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
شَرُّ خِصَالِ الْمُلُوكِ الْجُبْنُ مِنَ الْأَعْدَاءِ
وَ الْقَسْوَةُ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ
وَ الْبُخْلُ عِنْدَ الْإِعْطَاءِ
وَ فِي كِتَابِ أُنْسِ الْمَجَالِسِ أَنَّ الْفَرَزْدَقَ أَتَى الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام لَمَّا أَخْرَجَهُ مَرْوَانُ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ فَأَعْطَاهُ عليه السلام أَرْبَعَمِائَةِ دِينَارٍ فَقِيلَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ شَاعِرٌ فَاسِقٌ مُنْتَهِرٌ فَقَالَ عليه السلام:
إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَالِكَ مَا وَقَيْتَ بِهِ عِرْضَكَ وَ قَدْ أَثَابَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَعْبَ بْنَ زُهَيْرٍ وَ قَالَ‏
فِي عَبَّاسِ بْنِ مِرْدَاسٍ اقْطَعُوا لِسَانَهُ عَنِّي.
وَفَدَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ الْمَدِينَةَ فَسَأَلَ عَنْ أَكْرَمِ النَّاسِ بِهَا فَدُلَّ عَلَى الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَدَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ فَوَجَدَهُ مُصَلِّياً فَوَقَفَ بِإِزَائِهِ وَ أَنْشَأَ 

لَمْ يَخِبِ الْآنَ مَنْ رَجَاكَ وَ مَنْ حَرَّكَ مِنْ دُونِ بَابِكَ الْحَلْقَهْ‏
أَنْتَ جَوَادٌ وَ أَنْتَ مُعْتَمَدٌ أَبُوكَ قَدْ كَانَ قَاتِلَ الْفَسَقَهْ‏
لَوْ لَا الَّذِي كَانَ مِنْ أَوَائِلِكُمْ كَانَتْ عَلَيْنَا الْجَحِيمُ مُنْطَبِقَهْ‏
قَالَ فَسَلَّمَ الْحُسَيْنُ وَ قَالَ:
يَا قَنْبَرُ هَلْ بَقِيَ مِنْ مَالِ الْحِجَازِ شَيْ‏ءٌ؟؟
قَالَ نَعَمْ أَرْبَعَةُ آلَافِ دِينَارٍ.
فَقَالَ :
هَاتِهَا قَدْ جَاءَ مَنْ هُوَ أَحَقُّ بِهَا مِنَّا ثُمَّ نَزَعَ بُرْدَيْهِ وَ لَفَّ الدَّنَانِيرَ فِيهَا وَ أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ مِنْ شَقِّ الْبَابِ حَيَاءً مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِيِّ وَ أَنْشَأَ 

خُذْهَا فَإِنِّي إِلَيْكَ مُعْتَذِرٌ وَ اعْلَمْ بِأَنِّي عَلَيْكَ ذُو شَفَقَهْ‏
لَوْ كَانَ فِي سَيْرِنَا الْغَدَاةَ عَصًا أَمْسَتْ سَمَانَا عَلَيْكَ مُنْدَفِقَهْ‏
لَكِنَّ رَيْبَ الزَّمَانِ ذُو غِيَرٍ وَ الْكَفُّ مِنِّي قَلِيلَةُ النَّفَقَهْ‏
قَالَ فَأَخَذَهَا الْأَعْرَابِيُّ وَ بَكَى
فَقَالَ لَهُ:
لَعَلَّكَ اسْتَقْلَلْتَ مَا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ؟
قَالَ لَا وَ لَكِنْ كَيْفَ يَأْكُلُ التُّرَابُ جُودَكَ .
وَ هُوَ الْمَرْوِيُّ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام 
التامل:
1- قوله عصا لعل العصا كناية عن الإمارة و الحكم قال الجوهري قولهم لا ترفع عصاك عن أهلك يراد به الأدب و إنه لضعيف العصا أي الترعية و يقال أيضا إنه لليّن العصا أي رفيق حسن السياسة لما ولي انتهى أي لو كان لنا في سيرنا في هذه الغداة ولاية و حكم أو قوة لأمستْ يد عطائنا عليك صابّة و السماء كناية عن يد الجود و العطاء و الاندفاق الانصباب و ريب الزمان حوادثه و غير الدهر كعنب أحداثه أي حوادث الزمان تغيّر الأمور قوله كيف يأكل التراب جودك أي كيف تموت و تبيت تحت التراب فتمحى و تذهب جودك 
2 – وهذه الحادث قد تكررت للامامين عليهما السلام وليس بينهما فرق لان الدنيا قد ملئت من المحتاجين في كل زمان وكرمهم ليس له نظير عند العطاء .
3- الادب الجميل الذي يجب ان نتعلمه من الامام عليه السلام هو ادب العطاء ان يكون من دون منّ على السائل وتقليل العطاء وان كان كثيرا ؛ فسلام الله عليهم ونساله تعالى ان يوفقنا لهذه الاخلاقيات الكريمة ونتخذهم قادة وائمة في كل فعاله ولا ندعي ادعائات جوفاء بانهم ائمتنتا من دون الاقتداء بهم .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 12
3- المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏
شُعَيْبُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْخُزَاعِيُّ قَالَ :
وُجِدَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ يَوْمَ الطَّفِّ أَثَرٌ فَسَأَلُوا زَيْنَ الْعَابِدِينَ عليه السلام عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ هَذَا مِمَّا كَانَ يَنْقُلُ‏
الْجِرَابَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ إِلَى مَنَازِلِ الْأَرَامِلِ وَ الْيَتَامَى وَ الْمَسَاكِينِ

تامل
وهذا الاثر وجد على باقي ائمتنا عليهم السلام ولم يعلم به الا بعد شهادتهم روحي فداهم لانهم كانوا يفعلون ذلك سرا وبعد ان يجردوا من ملابسهم حين الغسل قبل التكفين يرون ذاك الاثر عليهم والذي يشهد لهم بما نقلوه في جوف اليالي الى ابواب المساكين والارامل والايتام ؛ ولعل الله تعالى كان يظهر هذا لنا لنتخذهم قدوتنا كما اننا نعتقد بامامتهم ؛ والامامه معناها ان يكونوا امامنا في كل الاخلاقيات والاعمال والسلوك والسير الى الاخرة والسعي لها بسعيها ونحن نسير خلفهم ولكن مع الاسف ننقل هذه الحقائق وكانها كانت تكليفهم فقط وليس لنتخذهم قدوتنا ونسير بسيرهم .

وَ قِيلَ إِنَّ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ السُّلَمِيَّ عَلَّمَ وَلَدَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام الْحَمْدَ فَلَمَّا قَرَأَهَا عَلَى أَبِيهِ أَعْطَاهُ أَلْفَ دِينَارٍ وَ أَلْفَ حُلَّةٍ وَ حَشَا فَاهُ دُرّاً.
فَقِيلَ لَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ؟؟
فَقَالَ :
وَ أَيْنَ يَقَعُ هَذَا مِنْ عَطَائِهِ يَعْنِي تَعْلِيمَهُ وَ أَنْشَدَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام 

إِذَا جَادَتِ الدُّنْيَا عَلَيْكَ فَجُدْ بِهَا عَلَى النَّاسِ طُرّاً قَبْلَ أَنْ تَتَفَلَّتْ‏
فَلَا الْجُودُ يُفْنِيهَا إِذَا هِيَ أَقْبَلَتْ وَ لَا الْبُخْلُ يُبْقِيهَا إِذَا مَا تَوَلَّتْ‏


وَ مِنْ تَوَاضُعِهِ عليه السلام
أَنَّهُ مَرَّ بِمَسَاكِينَ وَ هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ كِسَراً لَهُمْ عَلَى كِسَاءٍ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَدَعَوْهُ إِلَى طَعَامِهِمْ فَجَلَسَ مَعَهُمْ وَ قَالَ:
لَوْ لَا أَنَّهُ صَدَقَةٌ لَأَكَلْتُ مَعَكُمْ.
ثُمَّ قَالَ:
قُومُوا إِلَى مَنْزِلِي فَأَطْعَمَهُمْ وَ كَسَاهُمْ وَ أَمَرَ لَهُمْ بِدَرَاهِمَ.
تامل
ارجو التوجه لهذه الاخلاقيات التي هي عند الامام عليه السلام ولا تمروا عليها مر الكرام وتتركوها بل يجب ان نحاسب انفسنا وفق هذه الفضائل والمثل الاخلاقية العليا .
حقا هل يجرء اي فقير مسكين ياكل في الشارع ان يدعونا لناكل معه؟؟
وهل واقعا نجرء ان ناخذالمساكين الى بيتنا ويطؤن فرشنا ونجلس معهم لياكلوا على مائدتنا .
وَ حَدَّثَ الصَّوْلِيُّ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام فِي خَبَرٍ أَنَّهُ جَرَى بَيْنَهُ وَ بَيْنَ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ كَلَامٌ فَكَتَبَ ابْنُ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
يَا أَخِي فَإِنَّ أَبِي وَ أَبَاكَ عَلِيٌّ لَا تَفْضُلُنِي فِيهِ وَ لَا أَفْضُلُكَ وَ أُمُّكَ فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ لَوْ كَانَ مِلْ‏ءَ الْأَرْضِ ذَهَباً مِلْكُ أُمِّي مَا وَفَتْ بِأُمِّكَ.
فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ كِتَابِي هَذَا فَصِرْ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى تَتَرَضَّانِي فَإِنَّكَ أَحَقُّ بِالْفَضْلِ مِنِّي وَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُه.
ُ فَفَعَلَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام ذَلِكَ فَلَمْ يَجْرِ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ بَيْنَهُمَا شَيْ‏ءٌ .
تامل :
سبحان الله وبحمده ما هذا التواضع الامام المعصوم المفترض الطاعة وابن الرسول من فاطمة البتولعليهم الصلوات الزاكيات يساله المسير اليه ؛ ولا يمتنع الامام الحسين عليه السلام ؛ طبعا الامام كان يذهب اليه لانه خلقهم الكرم والسماح والفضل لكن انظر الى سؤال محمد بن الحنفية النابع من اعتماده على خلق الامامة وسجية الصفح والكرم ؛ كان الجميع يطمع بتواضع الائمة صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 13

*المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏:
وَ مِنْ شَجَاعَتِهِ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ كَانَ بَيْنَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام وَالوليد مُنَازَعَةٌ فِي ضَيْعَةٍ فَتَنَاوَلَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام عِمَامَةَ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ رَأْسِهِ وَ شَدَّهَا فِي عُنُقِهِ وَ هُوَ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَالٍ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَقَالَ مَرْوَانُ:
بِاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْتُ كَالْيَوْمِ جُرْأَةَ رَجُلٍ عَلَى الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ أَمِيرِهِ فَقَالَ الْوَلِيدُ:
وَ اللَّهِ مَا قُلْتَ هَذَا غَضَباً لِي وَ لَكِنَّكَ حَسَدْتَنِي عَلَى حِلْمِي عَنْهُ وَ إِنَّمَا كَانَتِ الضَّيْعَةُ لَهُ.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ الضَّيْعَةُ لَكَ يَا وَلِيدُ وَ قَامَ.
تامل:
من له اقل اطلاع بتاريخ الوليد الاسود يعلم انه جبن وخاف من الامام الحسين عليه السلام واي حلم؟
ومتى عرفوا ان في الوجود حلما وخلقا كريما ؟
؛ الوليد الذي صلى بالناس وهو سكران ثمل هذا يعرف الحلم سبحان الله ؛ لكنه يعلم ان الامام الحسيين عليه السلام هو صاحب الحق وانه اشجع الناس لمكان امامته وانه الحجة القائم لله على الوجود ولو شاء لقطع عنقه ؛ لذلك ادعى انه حلم ليغطي خزيه وعاره ؛ لكن انظر الى الكرم كل الكرم ومنبع الجود ومعدن السخاء الامامالحسين عليه السلام
اولا لم يكذبه بادعائه الحلم عنه وتركه وما ادعى وصفح عنه لان معنى الصفح الجميل ان تعفو بدون عتاب ؛ ثم لنفس هذا الادعاء المزيف ولعلو مقام الامامة ولسجية الكرم الذي هم معدنه قال سلام الله عليه:
الضيعة لك .
· وَ قِيلَ لَهُ يَوْمَ الطَّفِّ انْزِلْ عَلَى حُكْمِ بَنِي عَمِّكَ .
قَالَ :
لَا وَ اللَّهِ لَا أُعْطِيكُمْ بِيَدِي إِعْطَاءَ الذَّلِيلِ وَ لَا أَفِرُّ فِرَارَ الْعَبِيدِ ثُمَّ نَادَى :
يَا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي‏ وَ رَبِّكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسابِ
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام :
مَوْتٌ فِي عِزٍّ خَيْرٌ مِنْ حَيَاةٍ فِي ذُلٍّ وَ أَنْشَأَ عليه السلام يَوْمَ قُتِلَ :

الْمَوْتُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ رُكُوبِ الْعَارِ وَ الْعَارُ أَوْلَى مِنْ دُخُولِ النَّارِ
وَ اللَّهِ مَا هَذَا وَ هَذَا جَارِي‏ 


ابْنُ نُبَاتَةَ


الْحُسَيْنُ الَّذِي رَأَى الْقَتْلَ فِي الْعِزِّ حَيَاةً وَ الْعَيْشَ فِي الذُّلِّ قَتْلًا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووا ع النقل الرااااااااائع

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*السلام عليك يا سيدي  يا ابا عبدالله* 

*تشكر  ابني* 

*أويس  القرني* 

*على هذا النقل الرائع  تابع وسنكون مواكبين  ان شاء الله* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


أخي الكريم..

جُزيت خيراً في الدنيا والآخرة  إن شاء الله تعالى ..


مُثاب بقدر الحروف وأعظم مثوبة من الله..

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


رحم الله والديك..


لي عودة بإذن الله لأكمل ماقرأت هنا من روائع لسيد شباب أهل الجنة..


صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
اشكر مروكم جميعا واجركم على الامام الشهيد  عليه السلام 
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم



الفصل 14 
عن كتاب بحار الانوار
الْحِلْيَةُ رَوَى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا نَزَلَ الْقَوْمُ بِالْحُسَيْنِ وَ أَيْقَنَ أَنَّهُمْ قَاتِلُوهُ قَالَ لِأَصْحَابِه :
ِ قَدْ نَزَلَ مَا تَرَوْنَ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ وَ إِنَّ الدُّنْيَا قَدْ تَغَيَّرَتْ وَ تَنَكَّرَتْ وَ أَدْبَرَ مَعْرُوفُهَا وَ اسْتَمَرَّتْ حَتَّى لَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهَا إِلَّا كَصُبَابَةِ الْإِنَاءِ وَ إِلَّا خَسِيسُ عَيْشٍ كَالْمَرْعَى الْوَبِيلِ.
أَ لَا تَرَوْنَ الْحَقَّ لَا يُعْمَلُ بِهِ؟
وَ الْبَاطِلَ لَا يُتَنَاهَى عَنْهُ؟
لِيَرْغَبَ الْمُؤْمِنُ فِي لِقَاءِ اللَّهِ.
وَ إِنِّي لَا أَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَّا سَعَادَةً وَ الْحَيَاةَ مَعَ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا بَرَماً
وَ أَنْشَأَ مُتَمَثِّلًا لَمَّا قَصَدَ الطَّفَّ 

سَأَمْضِي فَمَا بِالْمَوْتِ عَارٌ عَلَى الْفَتَى إِذَا مَا نَوَى خَيْراً وَ جَاهَدَ مُسْلِماً
وَ وَاسَى الرِّجَالَ الصَّالِحِينَ بِنَفْسِهِ وَ فَارَقَ مَذْمُوماً وَ خَالَفَ مُجْرِماً
أُقَدِّمُ نَفْسِي لَا أُرِيدُ بَقَاءَهَا لِنَلْقَى خَمِيساً فِي الْهِيَاجِ عَرَمْرَماً
فَإِنْ عِشْتُ لَمْ أُذْمَمْ وَ إِنْ مِتُّ لَمْ أُلَمْ كَفَى بِكَ ذُلًّا أَنْ تَعِيشَ فَتُرْغَمَا
توضيح من البحار :
الصبابة = بالضم البقية من الماء في الإناء 
و الوبلة = بالتحريك الثقل و الوخامة و قد وبل المرتع بالضم وبلا وبالا فهو وبيل أي وخيم ذكره الجوهري .
و البرم = بالتحريك السأمة و الملال
و الخميس = الجيش لأنهم خمس فرق المقدّمة و القلب و الميمنة و الميسرة و الساق.
و يوم الهياج =يوم القتال
و العرمرم = الجيش الكثير و عرام الجيش كثرته

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 15 
المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏:
وَ مِنْ زُهْدِهِ عليه السلام:
أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لَهُ مَا أَعْظَمَ خَوْفَكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ؟
قَالَ:
لَا يَأْمَنُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَّا مَنْ خَافَ اللَّهَ فِي الدُّنْيَا.

* إِبَانَةُ بْنُ بُطَّةَ قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ أَبُو عُمَيْرٍ:
لَقَدْ حَجَّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام خَمْساً وَ عِشْرِينَ حَجَّةً مَاشِياً وَ إِنَّ النَّجَائِبَ لَتُقَادُ مَعَهُ.
تامل:
من جمال الرويات انها تفصل تفصيلا تزيل جميع الشبهات التي تثار امام القضايا الحسينية ؛ ومن الشبهات التي تثار هي:
لماذا تمشون على اقدامكم نحو زيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام واليوم متوفرة انواع الوسائل بينما لم تكن هذه الوسائل موجوده في تلك الايام لذلك كانوا يمشون على اقدامهم فلا تضيعوا الوقت بالسير على اقدامكم؟
بينما هذه الرواية دفعت هذه الشبهة وبينت الحقيقة بان الامام الحسين عليه السلام كان يسير الى الحج ماشيا على قدميه الشريفتين ولم تكتفي الرواية بهذا الحد وانما تقول والنجائب تقاد معه 
يعني كانت الوسيلة موجودة معه ؛ ولكن كان روحي فداه يسير ماشيا؛ وكذلك نحن نقتدي بامامنا في الزيارة فنسير ماشين اليه مع وجود الوسائل معنا.
وان من اهم ما اكد عليه الاسلام التواضع لله تعالى وهذا السير على الاقدام مشيا من مظاهر التواضع لله تعالى ومن خيرة العبادة واي هدف خلقنا لاجله اهم من العبادة 
وهو القائل :

وَ ما خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَ الْإِنْسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُون‏

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 16
الكافي ج 8 ص 215 
عن سُفْيَانَ بْنِ مُصْعَبٍ الْعَبْدِيِّ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ :
قُولُوا لِأُمِّ فَرْوَةَ تَجِي‏ءُ فَتَسْمَعُ مَا صُنِعَ بِجَدِّهَا قَالَ فَجَاءَتْ فَقَعَدَتْ خَلْفَ السِّتْرِ ثُمَّ قَالَ:
أَنْشِدْنَا.
قَالَ فَقُلْتُ:
فَرْوُ جُودِي بِدَمْعِكِ الْمَسْكُوبِ
قَالَ:
فَصَاحَتْ وَ صِحْنَ النِّسَاءُ فَقَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:
الْبَابَ الْبَابَ فَاجْتَمَعَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ عَلَى الْبَابِ.
قَالَ فَبَعَثَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام صَبِيٌّ لَنَا غُشِيَ عَلَيْهِ فَصِحْنَ النِّسَاءُ .
تامل :
اولا:
انظر التقية الشديدة التي كان فيها الامام عليه السلام بحيث حتى البكاء على جده الحسين عليهالسلام كان ممنوع منه ؛ وانه كان يعلم بان اهل المدينة يترصدون بيته عليه السلام ؛ لذلك مجرد ان تعالى اصوات النساء قال الامام عليه السلام :
الْبَابَ الْبَابَ
ثانيا:
في الرواية اشاره للتضييق الذي كان على الامام لمجرد البكاء فكيف يزعم من يقول ان الامام الصادقعليه السلام كان في فرجه سياسية ولذلك نشر الدين ؛ بينما نحن نقول كما في الاحاديث الصحيحة عنهم عليهم السلام انه كان تكليفه من الله تعالى نشر الدين ومهما كانت الظروف السياسي’
ثالثا :
ان الامام عليه السلام نادى ام فروة لتسمع الماتم على جدها الحسين عليه السلام والشاعر من اصحاب الامام الصادق عليه السلام ؛ ومن هنا نجد كثير من المؤمنين يجعل في بيته الماتم وتشترك المؤمنات الطيبات والرجال المؤمنين الطيبين مع مراعات الحد الشرعي في سماع القارئ على مصاب امامهم عليهم السلام ويشتركون في البكاء والنحيب.
رابعا:
لعل الامام عليه السلام قال :
صَبِيٌّ لَنَا غُشِيَ عَلَيْهِ فَصِحْنَ النِّسَاءُ .
اشارتا الى الرضيع الشهيد المسجى على صدر الحسين عليه السلام رحم الله من نادى:
اللهم العن حرملة ومن مهد له السبيل 
وفي الفصل القادم سياتيكم الشرح الاكثر عن هذه الرواية ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة عادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

الفصل 17
شرح أصول الكافي - مولي محمد صالح المازندراني - ج 12 - ص 287
، عن سفيان بن مصعب العبدي قال : 
دخلت على أبي عبد الله ( عليه السلام ) فقال :
قولوا لام فروة تجييء فتسمع ما صنع بجدها قال :
فجاءت فقعدت خلف الستر ثم قال :
أنشدنا 
قال : فقلت :
« فرو ! جودي بدمعك المسكوب »
قال :
فصاحت وصحن النساء
فقال أبو عبد الله ( عليه السلام ) :
الباب الباب
فاجتمع أهل المدينة على الباب قال :
فبعث إليهم أبو عبد الله ( عليه السلام ):
صبي لنا غشيء عليه فصحن النساء . 
وعن مستدركات علم رجال الحديث - الشيخ علي النمازي الشاهرودي - ج 4 - ص 93 - 94
سفيان بن مصعب العبدي الكوفي الشاعر ، أبو محمد : من أصحاب الصادق عليه السلام .
روى عن الصادق عليه السلام أنه قال :
علموا أولادكم شعر العبدي ، فإنه على دين الله .
أقول : لعل مراده من العبدي ، سيف بن مصعب العبدي أبو محمد ، لان الكشي روى هذه الرواية في ترجمة سيف هذا ، بعد نقله عن سيف هذا أنه قال له الصادق عليه السلام : قل شعرا تنوح به النساء . ورود سفيان هذا على الصادق عليه السلام وسؤاله عن تفسير قوله تعالى : ( وعلى الأعراف رجال ) وقول الصادق عليه السلام : هم الأوصياء من آل محمد الاثنا عشر ، لا يعرف الله إلا من عرفهم - إلى آخره ، فاستجازه بأن يجعله في قصيدة شعر ، فأنشد أشعارا. وكلمات الأميني في مدحه وجلالته وإنشاده لمولانا الصادق صلوات الله و سلامه عليه ، بعد مجيء النساء : فرو جودي بدمعك المسكوب 

وقد ورد عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام هذه الاشعار 
عن كتاب المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏ وَ لَهُ عليه السلام 

يَا أَهْلَ لَذَّةِ دُنْيَا لَا بَقَاءَ لَهَا إِنَّ اغْتِرَاراً بِظِلٍّ زَائِلٍ حُمُقٌ‏
وَ يُرْوَى لِلْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام
سَبَقْتُ الْعَالَمِينَ إِلَى الْمَعَالِي بِحُسْنِ خَلِيقَةٍ وَ عُلُوِّ هِمَّةٍ
وَ لَاحَ بِحِكْمَتِي نُورُ الْهُدَى فِي لَيَالٍ فِي الضَّلَالَةِ مُدْلَهِمَّةٌ
يُرِيدُ الْجَاحِدُونَ لِيُطْفِئُوهُ وَ يَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّهُ‏

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


الفصل 18
وَ يُرْوَى لِلْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام
سَبَقْتُ الْعَالَمِينَ إِلَى الْمَعَالِي بِحُسْنِ خَلِيقَةٍ وَ عُلُوِّ هِمَّةٍ
وَ لَاحَ بِحِكْمَتِي نُورُ الْهُدَى فِي لَيَالٍ فِي الضَّلَالَةِ مُدْلَهِمَّةٌ
يُرِيدُ الْجَاحِدُونَ لِيُطْفِئُوهُ وَ يَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّهُ‏
ومن هذا الشعر الذي ينقله صاحب المناقب عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام نفهم بشائر يوحيها الينا امامنا عليه السلام وهو ان هذا النور الذي شعشعه لنا من الشمعة الحزينة بكربلاء المقدسة لم ولن تطفئ ابدا مهما حاولة الطغات والظالمون ان يطفؤه وقد رئينا باعيننا ما عمله صدام الخبيث في اطفاء مشاعل النور في كربلاء لكنها عادت بافضل واحسن واوسع مماكانت قبله .
فلامام عليه السلام يقول يريد الظالمون ليطفئوا نوري لكنهم لايستطيعوه ابدا لان الله يابى ذلك وهو على كل شيئ قدير ويد الله فوق ايدي الظالمين .
* المناقب لابن شهرآشوب‏:
حَفْصُ بْنُ غِيَاثٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ وَ إِلَى جَانِبِهِ الْحُسَيْنُ فَكَبَّرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَلَمْ يُحِرِ الْحُسَيْنُ التَّكْبِيرَ ثُمَّ كَبَّرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ فَلَمْ يُحِرِ الْحُسَيْنُ التَّكْبِيرَ وَ لَمْ يَزَلْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليهواله يُكَبِّرُ وَ يُعَالِجُ الْحُسَيْنُ التَّكْبِيرَ فَلَمْ يُحِرْ حَتَّى أَكْمَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله سَبْعَ تَكْبِيرَاتٍ فَأَحَارَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام التَّكْبِيرَ فِي السَّابِعَةِ فَقَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:
فَصَارَتْ سُنَّةً .
تامل:
افهم من هذه الرواية:
ان التكبير الذي هو شروع الصلاة تبدء بذكر الحسين عليه السلام لنفهم ان الصلاة انما بقيت لنا بما قدمه الحسين عليه السلام من التضحيات ليبقى دين الله حياً رغم انف الامويين الذين حاولوا مع من تقدمهم ممن مهدوا لهم الظلم ان يمحوا كل اثر من الرسالة السماوية.
والحسين عليه السلام كان يومها طفلا لايستطيع الكلام بالشكل الطبيعي وبسنن الله تعالى والا هو قادر على النطق بقدرة الامامة لكنه هنا ليس مقام الاستفادة من هذه القدرة كما هو كثير في حياتهم سلام الله عليهم انما يستفيدون من تلك القدرات وفق الحكمة البالغة .
__________________

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 



من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

الفصل 19 
وَ رُوِيَ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ قَالَ:
صَحَّ عِنْدِي قَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله:
أَفْضَلُ الْأَعْمَالِ بَعْدَ الصَّلَاةِ إِدْخَالُ السُّرُورِ فِي قَلْبِ الْمُؤْمِنِ بِمَا لَا إِثْمَ فِيهِ
فَإِنِّي رَأَيْتُ غُلَاماً يُؤَاكِلُ كَلْباً فَقُلْتُ لَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ؟
فَقَالَ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ إِنِّي مَغْمُومٌ أَطْلُبُ سُرُوراً بِسُرُورِهِ لِأَنَّ صَاحِبِي يَهُودِيٌّ أُرِيدُ أُفَارِقُهُ فَأَتَى الْحُسَيْنُ إِلَى صَاحِبِهِ بِمِائَتَيْ دِينَارٍ ثَمَناً لَهُ.
فَقَالَ الْيَهُودِيّ:
ُ الْغُلَامُ فِدَاءٌ لِخُطَاكَ وَ هَذَا الْبُسْتَانُ لَهُ وَ رَدَدْتُ عَلَيْكَ الْمَالَ.
فَقَالَ عليه السلام:
وَ أَنَا قَدْ وَهَبْتُ لَكَ الْمَالَ.
قَالَ:
قَبِلْتُ الْمَالَ وَ وَهَبْتُهُ لِلْغُلَام.
ِ فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
أَعْتَقْتُ الْغُلَامَ وَ وَهَبْتُهُ لَهُ جَمِيعاً .
فَقَالَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ:
قَدْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَ وَهَبْتُ زَوْجِي مَهْرِي.
فَقَالَ الْيَهُودِيُّ:
وَ أَنَا أَيْضاً أَسْلَمْتُ وَ أَعْطَيْتُهَا هَذِهِ الدَّارَ.
* كشف الغمةقَالَ أَنَسٌ:
كُنْتُ عِنْدَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَدَخَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ جَارِيَةٌ فَحَيَّتْهُ بِطَاقَةِ رَيْحَانٍ فَقَالَ لَهَا:
أَنْتِ حُرَّةٌ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ.
فَقُلْتُ تَجِيئُكَ بِطَاقَةِ رَيْحَانٍ لَا خَطَرَ لَهَا فَتُعْتِقُهَا ؟
قَالَ كَذَا أَدَّبَنَا اللَّهُ قَالَ اللَّهُ :
وَ إِذا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْها أَوْ رُدُّوها
وَ كَانَ أَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا عِتْقُهَا
وَ قَالَ الْفَرَزْدَقُ لَقِيَنِي الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام فِي مُنْصَرَفِي مِنَ الْكُوفَةِ فَقَالَ:
مَا وَرَاكَ يَا بَا فِرَاسٍ؟
قُلْتُ أَصْدُقُكَ قَالَ الصِّدْقَ أُرِيدُ
قُلْتُ أَمَّا الْقُلُوبُ فَمَعَكَ وَ أَمَّا السُّيُوفُ فَمَعَ بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ وَ النَّصْرُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ.
قَالَ:
مَا أَرَاكَ إِلَّا صَدَقْتَ:
النَّاسُ عَبِيدُ الْمَالِ وَ الدِّينُ لَغْوٌ عَلَى أَلْسِنَتِهِمْ يَحُوطُونَهُ مَا دَرَّتْ بِهِ مَعَايِشُهُمْ فَإِذَا مُحِّصُوا لِلِابْتِلَاءِ قَلَّ الدَّيَّانُونَ
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام مَنْ أَتَانَا لَمْ يَعْدَمْ خَصْلَةً مِنْ أَرْبَعٍ آيَةً مُحْكَمَةً وَ قَضِيَّةً عَادِلَةً وَ أَخاً مُسْتَفَاداً وَ مُجَالَسَةَ الْعُلَمَاءِ
وَ كَانَ عليه السلام يَرْتَجِزُ يَوْمَ قُتِلَ عليه السلام وَ يَقُولُ 

الْمَوْتُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ رُكُوبِ الْعَارِوَ الْعَارُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ دُخُولِ النَّارِ
وَ اللَّهَ مِنْ هَذَا وَ هَذَا جَارِي‏
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام:
صَاحِبُ الْحَاجَةِ لَمْ يُكْرِمْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْ سُؤَالِكَ فَأَكْرِمْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ رَدِّهِ .
__________________

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
لم يرد 
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

الفصل 20

**فلاح السائل‏:
ذَكَرَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ رَبِّهِ فِي كِتَابِ الْعُقَدِ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام:
مَا أَقَلَّ وُلْدَ أَبِيكَ ؟؟
فَقَالَ:
الْعَجَبُ كَيْفَ وُلِدْتُ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي الْيَوْمِ وَ اللَّيْلَةِ أَلْفَ رَكْعَةٍ .
**جامع الأخبار:
فِي أَسَانِيدِ أَخْطَبِ خُوارَزْمَ أَوْرَدَهُ فِي كِتَابٍ لَهُ فِي مَقْتَلِ آلِ الرَّسُولِ :
أَنَّ أَعْرَابِيّاً جَاءَ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:
يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَمِنْتُ دِيَةً كَامِلَةً وَ عَجَزْتُ عَنْ أَدَائِهِ فَقُلْتُ فِي نَفْسِي أَسْأَلُ أَكْرَمَ النَّاسِ وَ مَا رَأَيْتُ أَكْرَمَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ :
يَا أَخَا الْعَرَبِ أَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ ثَلَاثِ مَسَائِلَ فَإِنْ أَجَبْتَ عَنْ وَاحِدَةٍ أَعْطَيْتُكَ ثُلُثَ الْمَالِ وَ إِنْ أَجَبْتَ عَنِ اثْنَتَيْنِ أَعْطَيْتُكَ ثُلُثَيِ الْمَالِ وَ إِنْ أَجَبْتَ عَنِ الْكُلِّ أَعْطَيْتُكَ الْكُلَّ.
فَقَالَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ:
يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أَ مِثْلُكَ يَسْأَلُ عَنْ مِثْلِي وَ أَنْتَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَ الشَّرَفِ؟!!
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
بَلَى سَمِعْتُ جَدِّي رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِقَدْرِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ
فَقَالَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ :
سَلْ عَمَّا بَدَا لَكَ فَإِنْ أَجَبْتُ وَ إِلَّا تَعَلَّمْتُ مِنْكَ وَ لا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
أَيُّ الْأَعْمَالِ أَفْضَلُ؟؟
فَقَالَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ:
الْإِيمَانُ بِاللَّهِ.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام :
فَمَا النَّجَاةُ مِنَ الْمَهْلَكَة؟؟
ِ فَقَالَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ :
الثِّقَةُ بِاللَّهِ .
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
فَمَا يُزَيِّنُ الرَّجُلَ؟؟
فَقَالَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ:
عِلْمٌ مَعَهُ حِلْمٌ .
فَقَالَ :
فَإِنْ أَخْطَأَهُ ذَلِكَ ؟؟
فَقَالَ:
مَالٌ مَعَهُ مُرُوءَةٌ .
فَقَالَ:
فَإِنْ أَخْطَأَهُ ذَلِكَ ؟؟
فَقَالَ :
فَقْرٌ مَعَهُ صَبْرٌ .
فَقَالَ‏الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام :
فَإِنْ أَخْطَأَهُ ذَلِكَ.
فَقَالَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ :
فَصَاعِقَةٌ تَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَ تُحْرِقُهُ فَإِنَّهُ أَهْلٌ لِذَلِكَ.

فَضَحِكَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام

وَ رَمَى بِصُرَّةٍ إِلَيْهِ فِيهِ أَلْفُ دِينَارٍ وَ أَعْطَاهُ خَاتَمَهُ وَ فِيهِ فَصٌّ قِيمَتُهُ مِائَتَا دِرْهَمٍ 
وَ قَالَ:
يَا أَعْرَابِيٌّ أَعْطِ الذَّهَبَ إِلَى غُرَمَائِكَ وَ اصْرِفِ الْخَاتَمَ فِي نَفَقَتِكَ فَأَخَذَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ وَ قَالَ:
اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسالَتَهُ الْآيَةَ. 

تامل :
ان الامام الحسين عليه السلام وكذلك من لاحظ كرم اهل البيت عليهم السلام سيجد الكرم ليس له معدن سواهم هم معدن الكرم واصله واساسه ؛ واين من اقتدى بهم اين؟؟ 
؛ ان عليه السلام لما سمع ان هذا مطلوب دَين وليس له ما يعطيه لصاحب دَينه فمعناه انه فقير لامال له؛ فاعطاه ما يقضي دينه؛ وكذلك اعطاه راس مال يستطيع ان يعيش به حرا عزيزا قد كف وجهه عن لئام الناس .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


الفصل 22
**الكافي:
مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ خَرَجَ مُعْتَمِراً فَمَرِضَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فَبَلَغَ عَلِيّاً عليه السلام ذَلِكَ وَ هُوَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ فَخَرَجَ فِي طَلَبِهِ فَأَدْرَكَهُ بِالسُّقْيَا وَ هُوَ مَرِيضٌ بِهَا فَقَالَ:
يَا بُنَيَّ:
مَا تَشْتَكِي ؟
فَقَالَ:
أَشْتَكِي رَأْسِي:
فَدَعَا عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام بِبَدَنَةٍ فَنَحَرَهَا وَ حَلَقَ رَأْسَهُ وَ رَدَّهُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَلَمَّا بَرَأَ مِنْ وَجَعِهِ اعْتَمَرَ .

** الكافي:
عَنْ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ الْأَسَدِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
خَضَبَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام بِالْحِنَّاءِ وَ الْكَتَمِ. 

** الكافي‏:
عَنِ ابْنِ أَسْبَاطٍ عَنْ عَمِّهِ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ سَالِمٍ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :
قُتِلَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام وَ هُوَ مُخْتَضِبٌ بِالْوَسِمَةِ. 

** تفسير العياشي‏:
عَنْ دَاوُدَ بْنِ فَرْقَدٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
دَخَلَ مَرْوَانُ بْنُ الْحَكَمِ الْمَدِينَةَ قَالَ فَاسْتَلْقَى عَلَى السَّرِيرِ وَ ثَمَّ مَوْلًى لِلْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ أَلا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَ هُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحاسِبِينَ قَالَ فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ لِمَوْلَاهُ‏
مَا ذَا قَالَ هَذَا حِينَ دَخَلَ؟؟
قَالَ :
اسْتَلْقَى عَلَى السَّرِيرِ فَقَرَأَ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ الْحاسِبِينَ.
قَالَ فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام:
نَعَمْ وَ اللَّهِ رُدِدْتُ أَنَا وَ أَصْحَابِي إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَ رُدَّ هُوَ وَ أَصْحَابُهُ إِلَى النَّارِ .
** الكافي‏:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْبَرْقِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْعَرْزَمِيِّ قَالَ :
اسْتَعْمَلَ مُعَاوِيَةُ مَرْوَانَ بْنَ الْحَكَمِ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَفْرِضَ لِشَبَابِ قُرَيْشٍ فَفَرَضَ لَهُمْ.
فَقَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام:
فَأَتَيْتُهُ فَقَالَ مَا اسْمُكَ؟
فَقُلْتُ عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ.
فَقَالَ:
مَا اسْمُ أَخِيكَ؟
فَقُلْتُ عَلِيٌّ
فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ وَ عَلِيٌّ ؟؟مَا يُرِيدُ أَبُوكَ أَنْ يَدَعَ أَحَداً مِنْ وُلْدِهِ إِلَّا سَمَّاهُ عَلِيّاً؟!
ثُمَّ فَرَضَ لِي فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى أَبِي عليه السلام فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ.
فَقَالَ وَيْلِي عَلَى ابْنِ الزَّرْقَاءِ دَبَّاغَةِ الْأُدُمِ لَوْ وُلِدَ لِي مِائَةٌ لَأَحْبَبْتُ أَنْ لَا أُسَمِّيَ أَحَداً مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا عَلِيّاً. 
بيان من صاحب البحار:
ويلي على ابن الزرقاء أي ويل و عذاب و شدة مني عليه قال الجوهري ويل كلمة مثل ويح إلا أنها كلمة عذاب يقال ويله و ويلك و ويلي و في الندبة ويلاه قال الأعشى. ويلي عليك و ويلي منك يا رجل

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 23*




*السلام عليكم*



*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*



*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*




*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صلي على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*



*



*رجال الكشي‏*



رُوِيَ أَنَّ مَرْوَانَ بْنَ الْحَكَمِ



كَتَبَ إِلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ



وَ هُوَ عَامِلُهُ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ أَمَّا بَعْدُ :



فَإِنَّ عَمْرَو بْنَ عُثْمَانَ ذَكَرَ أَنَّ رِجَالًا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ وَ وُجُوهَ أَهْلِ الْحِجَازِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ وَ ذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَأْمَنُ وُثُوبَهُ وَ قَدْ بَحَثْتُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَبَلَغَنِي أَنَّهُ لَا يُرِيدُ الْخِلَافَ يَوْمَهُ هَذَا وَ لَسْتُ آمَنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا أَيْضاً لِمَا بَعْدَهُ فَاكْتُبْ إِلَيَّ بِرَأْيِكَ فِي هَذَا وَ السَّلَامُ.



فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ مُعَاوِيَةُ:



أَمَّا بَعْدُ:



فَقَدْ بَلَغَنِي وَ فَهِمْتُ مَا ذَكَرْتَ فِيهِ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْحُسَيْنِ فَإِيَّاكَ أَنْ تَعْرِضَ لِلْحُسَيْنِ فِي شَيْ‏ءٍ وَ اتْرُكْ حُسَيْناً مَا تَرَكَكَ فَإِنَّا لَا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَعْرِضَ لَهُ فِي شَيْ‏ءٍ مَا وَفَى بَيْعَتَنَا وَ لَمْ يُنَازِعْنَا سُلْطَانَنَا فَاكْمُنْ عَنْهُ مَا لَمْ يُبْدِ لَكَ صَفْحَتَهُ وَ السَّلَامُ.



*تامل*



ان الرواية طويلة ومفصلة وسنوردها كلها بتفاصيلها؛ لكن من الجدير ان ننبه هنا لنقاط جدا مهمه .



وهي اولا :



ان معاوية لم يكتفي بان جعل الولات على المدينة يترصدون حركات اهل البيت عليهم السلام؛ بل جعل جواسيس على الجواسيس ؛ فان مروان لعنه الله قد جعل عمرو بن عثمان جاسوسا دقيقا رقيبا يترصد الحركات التي تنجز لا فقط من اهل البيت عليهم السلام؛ بل كان يسجل حركات اصحاب ومحبي وموالي اهل البيت عليهم السلام . وتوصل بسرعه لمعاوية ويصدر هو بدوره اوامره المشؤومة الى ولاته .



*وثانيا :*



يفهم من الرواية وبشكل جلي ان معاوية لعنه الله كان يعمل وفق مخطط دقيق ومجهز ومهيئ له ؛لذلك يامرهم بالكف عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام ؛ وطريقة امره يبين انه انما يامرهم بالكف لينجز هو ما خطط له ؛ لذلك لما سال يزيد من سرجون مستشار معاوية قائلا :



ما الحيلة في صد الحسين عليه السلام وان مبعوثه مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام لقد وصل للكوفه فقال له سرجون:



هذا ما كتبه ابوك اليك بوصيته لك للخلاص من هذه الورطة؛ فاخرج له كتاب من معاوية يامره بان ينصب عبيد الله بن زياد على الكوفه ليصد حركة الامام الحسين عليه السلام الاصلاحية ؛ ومنها نفهم قرائي الاعزاء مدى المخطط الدقيق للفئة الحاكمة للقضاء على الاسلام الواقعي من جذوره والذي يتمثل بآل الرسول صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين ونفهم منها ان معاوية المعروف بمدلل عمر بن خطاب ما نصب عبثا في الشام وانما كان وفق مخطط دقيق لادخال الاسلام الذي هم انشئوه بهواهم لينجزوا غاياتهم الجاهلية التي لا تعرف لال البيت عليهم السلام حقهم المنصوص من الله تعالى .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 24



*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*



*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*


وَ *كَتَبَ مُعَاوِيَةُ* إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
*فَقَدِ انْتَهَتْ إِلَيَّ أُمُورٌ عَنْكَ إِنْ كَانَتْ حَقّاً فَقَدْ أَظُنُّكَ تَرَكْتَهَا رَغْبَةً فَدَعْهَا وَ لَعَمْرُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ مَنْ أَعْطَى اللَّهَ عَهْدَهُ وَ مِيثَاقَهُ لَجَدِيرٌ بِالْوَفَاءِ فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي بَلَغَنِي بَاطِلًا فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَعْزَلُ النَّاسِ لِذَلِكَ وَ عِظْ نَفْسَكَ فَاذْكُرْ وَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ أَوْفِ فَإِنَّكَ مَتَى مَا تُنْكِرْنِي أُنْكِرْكَ وَ مَتَى مَا تَكِدْنِي أَكِدْكَ فَاتَّقِ شَقَّ عَصَا هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ وَ أَنْ يَرُدَّهُمُ اللَّهُ عَلَى يَدَيْكَ فِي فِتْنَةٍ فَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ النَّاسَ وَ بَلَوْتَهُمْ فَانْظُرْ لِنَفْسِكَ وَ لِدِينِكَ وَ لِأُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ لَا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّكَ السُّفَهَاءُ وَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ.*
فَلَمَّا وَصَلَ الْكِتَابُ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ كَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
*فَقَدْ بَلَغَنِي كِتَابُكَ تَذْكُرُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ بَلَغَكَ عَنِّي أُمُورٌ أَنْتَ لِي عَنْهَا رَاغِبٌ وَ أَنَا بِغَيْرِهَا عِنْدَكَ جَدِيرٌ* *فَإِنَّ** الْحَسَنَاتِ لَا يَهْدِي لَهَا وَ لَا يُسَدِّدُ إِلَيْهَا إِلَّا اللَّهُ.*
*وَ أَمَّا مَا ذَكَرْتَ أَنَّهُ انْتَهَى إِلَيْكَ عَنِّي** فَإِنَّهُ** :*
*إِنَّمَا رَقَاهُ إِلَيْكَ الْمَلَّاقُونَ الْمَشَّاءُونَ بِالنَّمِيمِ .*
*وَ مَا أُرِيدُ لَكَ حَرْباً وَ لَا عَلَيْكَ خِلَافاً وَ ايْمُ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَخَائِفٌ لِلَّهِ فِي تَرْكِ ذَلِكَ وَ مَا أَظُنُّ اللَّهَ رَاضِياً بِتَرْكِ ذَلِكَ وَ لَا عَاذِراً بِدُونِ الْإِعْذَارِ فِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَ فِي أُولَئِكَ الْقَاسِطِينَ الْمُلْحِدِينَ حِزْبُ الظَّلَمَةِ وَ أَوْلِيَاءُ الشَّيَاطِينِ أَ لَسْتَ الْقَاتِلَ حُجْراً أَخَا كِنْدَةَ؟*
*وَ الْمُصَلِّينَ الْعَابِدِينَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُنْكِرُونَ الظُّلْمَ‏*
*وَ يَسْتَعْظِمُونَ الْبِدَعَ وَ لا يَخافُونَ فِي اللَّهِ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ* *ثُمَّ** قَتَلْتَهُمْ ظُلْماً وَ عُدْوَاناً مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا كُنْتَ أَعْطَيْتَهُمُ الْأَيْمَانَ الْمُغَلَّظَةَ وَ الْمَوَاثِيقَ الْمُؤَكَّدَةَ وَ لَا تَأْخُذُهُمْ بِحَدَثٍ كَانَ بَيْنَكَ وَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَ لَا بِإِحْنَةٍ تَجِدُهَا فِي نَفْسِكَ أَ وَ لَسْتَ قَاتِلَ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْحَمِقِ صَاحِبِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله الْعَبْدِ الصَّالِحِ الَّذِي أَبْلَتْهُ الْعِبَادَةُ فَنَحَلَ جِسْمُهُ وَ صُفِّرَتْ لَوْنُهُ بَعْدَ مَا أَمَّنْتَهُ وَ أَعْطَيْتَهُ مِنْ عُهُودِ اللَّهِ وَ مَوَاثِيقِهِ مَا لَوْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ طَائِراً لَنَزَلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ* *ثُمَّ قَتَلْتَهُ جُرْأَةً عَلَى رَبِّكَ وَ اسْتِخْفَافاً بِذَلِكَ الْعَهْدِ .*
*أَ وَ لَسْتَ الْمُدَّعِي* *زِيَادَ ابْنَ سُمَيَّةَ** الْمَوْلُودَ عَلَى فِرَاشِ عُبَيْدِ ثَقِيفٍ فَزَعَمْتَ أَنَّهُ ابْنُ أَبِيكَ وَ قَدْ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* *الْوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ وَ لِلْعَاهِرِ الْحَجَرُ فَتَرَكْتَ سُنَّةَ** رَسُولِ اللَّهِ** تَعَمُّداً وَ تَبِعْتَ هَوَاكَ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِنَ اللَّهِ.*
*ثُمَّ*
*سَلَّطْتَهُ عَلَى الْعِرَاقَيْنِ يَقْطَعُ أَيْدِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَ يَسْمُلُ أَعْيُنَهُمْ وَ يُصَلِّبُهُمْ عَلَى جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ كَأَنَّكَ لَسْتَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ وَ لَيْسُوا مِنْكَ* 
*أَوَ لَسْتَ صَاحِبَ الْحَضْرَمِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ كَتَبَ فِيهِمُ* *ابْنُ سُمَيَّةَ** أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا عَلَى دِينِ* *عَلِيٍّ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ** فَكَتَبْتَ إِلَيْهِ** أَنِ** اقْتُلْ كُلَّ مَنْ كَانَ عَلَى* *دِينِ عَلِيٍّ** فَقَتَلَهُمْ وَ مَثَّلَ بِهِمْ بِأَمْرِكَ وَ دِينُ* *عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام** وَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَضْرِبُ عَلَيْهِ أَبَاكَ وَ يَضْرِبُكَ وَ بِهِ جَلَسْتَ مَجْلِسَكَ الَّذِي جَلَسْتَ وَ لَوْ لَا ذَلِكَ لَكَانَ شَرَفُكَ وَ شَرَفُ أَبِيكَ الرِّحْلَتَيْنِ* 
*وَ قُلْتَ فِيمَا قُلْتَ** :*
*انْظُرْ لِنَفْسِكَ وَ لِدِينِكَ وَ لِأُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ اتَّقِ شَقَّ عَصَا هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ وَ أَنْ تَرُدَّهُمْ إِلَى فِتْنَةٍ*
*وَ إِنِّي** لَا أَعْلَمُ فِتْنَةً أَعْظَمَ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ مِنْ وَلَايَتِكَ عَلَيْهَا وَ لَا أَعْلَمُ نَظَراً لِنَفْسِي وَ لِدِينِي وَ لِأُمَّةِ* *مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه واله* *عَلَيْنَا أَفْضَلَ مِنْ أَنْ أُجَاهِدَكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتُ فَإِنَّهُ قُرْبَةٌ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَ إِنْ تَرَكْتُهُ فَإِنِّي أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ لِذَنْبِي وَ أَسْأَلُهُ تَوْفِيقَهُ لِإِرْشَادِ أَمْرِي*
*وَ قُلْتَ فِيمَا قُلْتَ** إِنِّي إِنْ أَنْكَرْتُكَ تُنْكِرْنِي وَ إِنْ أَكِدْكَ تَكِدْنِي* 
*فَكِدْنِي** مَا بَدَا لَكَ فَإِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ لَا يَضُرَّنِي كَيْدُكَ فِيَّ وَ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ أَضَرَّ مِنْهُ* 
*عَلَى نَفْسِكَ** لِأَنَّكَ** قَدْ رَكِبْتَ جَهْلَكَ وَ تَحَرَّصْتَ عَلَى نَقْضِ عَهْدِكَ وَ لَعَمْرِي مَا وَفَيْتَ بِشَرْطٍ وَ لَقَدْ نَقَضْتَ عَهْدَكَ* *بِقَتْلِكَ** هَؤُلَاءِ النَّفَرِ الَّذِينَ قَتَلْتَهُمْ بَعْدَ الصُّلْحِ وَ الْأَيْمَانِ وَ الْعُهُودِ وَ الْمَوَاثِيقِ** فَقَتَلْتَهُمْ** مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَكُونُوا قَاتَلُوا وَ قُتِلُوا وَ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ بِهِمْ* 
*إِلَّا لِذِكْرِهِمْ فَضْلَنَا وَ تَعْظِيمِهِمْ حَقَّنَا*
*فَقَتَلْتَهُمْ** مَخَافَةَ أَمْرٍ لَعَلَّكَ لَوْ لَمْ تَقْتُلْهُمْ مِتَّ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَفْعَلُوا أَوْ مَاتُوا قَبْلَ أَنْ يُدْرَكُوا*
*فَأَبْشِرْ يَا* *مُعَاوِيَةُ*
*بِالْقِصَاصِ وَ اسْتَيْقِنْ بِالْحِسَابِ وَ اعْلَمْ أَنَّ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى كِتَاباً لا يُغادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَ لا كَبِيرَةً إِلَّا أَحْصاها وَ لَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِنَاسٍ لِأَخْذِكَ بِالظِّنَّةِ وَ قَتْلِكَ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ عَلَى التُّهَمِ وَ نَفْيِكَ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ مِنْ دُورِهِمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْغُرْبَةِ وَ أَخْذِكَ النَّاسَ :*
*بِبَيْعَةِ ابْنِكَ غُلَامٍ حَدَثٍ يَشْرَبُ الْخَمْرَ وَ يَلْعَبُ بِالْكِلَابِ*
*لَا أَعْلَمُكَ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ خَسَّرْتَ نَفْسَكَ وَ بَتَرْتَ دِينَكَ وَ غَشَشْتَ رَعِيَّتَكَ وَ أَخْزَيْتَ أَمَانَتَكَ وَ سَمِعْتَ مَقَالَةَ السَّفِيهِ الْجَاهِلِ وَ أَخَفْتَ الْوَرِعَ التَّقِيَّ لِأَجْلِهِمْ* 
*وَ السَّلَامُ*
*فَلَمَّا قَرَأَ** مُعَاوِيَةُ** الْكِتَابَ قَالَ:*
*لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي نَفْسِهِ ضَبٌّ مَا أَشْعُرُ بِهِ.*
*فَقَالَ* *يَزِيدُ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ** :*
*أَجِبْهُ جَوَاباً يُصَغِّرُ إِلَيْهِ نَفْسَهُ وَ تَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَبَاهُ بِشَرِّ فِعْلِهِ .*
*قَالَ وَ دَخَلَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ فَقَالَ لَهُ مُعَاوِيَةُ أَ مَا رَأَيْتَ مَا كَتَبَ بِهِ* *الْحُسَيْنُ** قَالَ وَ مَا هُوَ قَالَ فَأَقْرَأَهُ الْكِتَابَ فَقَالَ وَ مَا يَمْنَعُكَ أَنْ تُجِيبَهُ بِمَا يُصَغِّرُ إِلَيْهِ نَفْسَهُ وَ إِنَّمَا قَالَ ذَلِكَ فِي هَوَى* *مُعَاوِيَةَ** فَقَالَ** يَزِيدُ**:*
*كَيْفَ رَأَيْتَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَأْيِي؟*
*فَضَحِكَ* *مُعَاوِيَةُ** .*
*فَقَالَ أَمَّا** يَزِيدُ* *فَقَدْ أَشَارَ عَلَيَّ بِمِثْلِ رَأْيِكَ.*
*قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ أَصَابَ** يَزِيدُ**.*
*فَقَالَ** مُعَاوِيَةُ** :*
*أَخْطَأْتُمَا أَ رَأَيْتُمَا لَوْ أَنِّي ذَهَبْتُ لِعَيْبِ* *عَلِيٍّ** مُحِقّاً مَا عَسَيْتُ أَنْ أَقُولَ فِيهِ وَ مِثْلِي لَا يُحْسِنُ أَنْ يَعِيبَ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَ مَا لَا يَعْرِفُ وَ مَتَى مَا عِبْتُ رَجُلًا بِمَا لَا يَعْرِفُهُ النَّاسُ لَمْ يَحْفِلْ بِصَاحِبِهِ وَ لَا يَرَاهُ النَّاسُ شَيْئاً وَ كَذَّبُوهُ وَ مَا عَسَيْتُ أَنْ أَعِيبَ* *حُسَيْناً** وَ وَ اللَّهِ مَا أَرَى لِلْعَيْبِ فِيهِ مَوْضِعاً وَ قَدْ رَأَيْتُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْهِ أَتَوَعَّدُهُ وَ أَتَهَدَّدُهُ ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ أَنْ لَا أَفْعَلَ وَ لَا أُمْحِكَهُ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 25 
الآيات المؤولة لشهادته صلوات الله عليه و أنه يطلب الله بثأره 
*
تفسير العياشي:
عَنْ إِدْرِيسَ مَوْلًى لِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ:
أَ لَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ مَعَ الْحَسَنِ وَ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ... فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتالُ مَعَ الْحُسَيْنِ قالُوا:
رَبَّنا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا الْقِتالَ لَوْ لا أَخَّرْتَنا إِلى‏ أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ إِلَى خُرُوجِ الْقَائِمِ عليه السلام فَإِنَّ مَعَهُ النَّصْرَ وَ الظَّفَرَ قَالَ اللَّهُ
قُلْ مَتاعُ الدُّنْيا قَلِيلٌ وَ الْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقى‏ الْآيَةَ .
*
تفسير العياشي‏:
عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
وَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام كَانَ خَيْراً لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ مِمَّا طَلَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ وَ اللَّهِ لَفِيهِ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ :
أَ لَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَ آتُوا الزَّكاةَ
إِنَّمَا هِيَ طَاعَةُ الْإِمَامِ فَطَلَبُوا الْقِتَالَ فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ مَعَ الْحُسَيْنِ
قالُوا رَبَّنا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا الْقِتالَ لَوْ لا أَخَّرْتَنا إِلى‏ أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ
وَ قَوْلُهُ
رَبَّنا أَخِّرْنا إِلى‏ أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ نُجِبْ دَعْوَتَكَ وَ نَتَّبِعِ الرُّسُلَ
أَرَادُوا تَأْخِيرَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى الْقَائِمِ عليه السلام
*
تفسير العياشي‏:
الْحَلَبِيُّ عَنْهُ عليه السلام :
كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ قَالَ يَعْنِي أَلْسِنَتَكُمْ 
وَ فِي رِوَايَةِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ الْعَطَّارِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِهِ:
كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ قَالَ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ بِالْكَفِّ قَالَ قُلْتُ فَلَمَّا
كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتالُ قَالَ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوا مَعَهُ .
*
تفسير العياشي:
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَسْبَاطٍ يَرْفَعُهُ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ
لَوْ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ أَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ لَقُتِلُوا كُلُّهُمْ 
*
تفسير العياشي‏:
عَنِ الْمُعَلَّى بْنِ خُنَيْسٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ:
قَتْلُ النَّفْسِ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الْحُسَيْنَ فِي أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ 
*
تفسير العياشي‏:
عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ
وَ مَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُوماً فَقَدْ جَعَلْنا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطاناً فَلا يُسْرِفْ فِي الْقَتْلِ
قَاتِلِ الْحُسَيْنِ إِنَّهُ كانَ مَنْصُوراً قَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام
*
تفسير العياشي‏:
عَنْ سَلَّامِ بْنِ الْمُسْتَنِيرِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِهِ:
وَ مَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُوماً فَقَدْ جَعَلْنا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطاناً فَلا يُسْرِفْ فِي الْقَتْلِ إِنَّهُ كانَ مَنْصُوراً قَالَ
هُوَ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قُتِلَ مَظْلُوماً وَ نَحْنُ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ وَ الْقَائِمُ مِنَّا إِذَا قَامَ طَلَبَ بِثَأْرِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَيَقْتُلُ حَتَّى يُقَالَ قَدْ أَسْرَفَ فِي الْقَتْلِ 
وَ قَالَ الْمَقْتُولُ الْحُسَيْنُ وَ وَلِيُّهُ الْقَائِمُ وَ الْإِسْرَافُ فِي الْقَتْلِ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ غَيْرَ قَاتِلِهِ إِنَّهُ كانَ مَنْصُوراً فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَذْهَبُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يُنْتَصَرَ بِرَجُلٍ مِنْ آلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمُ الصَّلَاةُ وَ السَّلَامُ
يَمْلَأُ الْأَرْضَ قِسْطاً وَ عَدْلًا كَمَا مُلِئَتْ جَوْراً وَ ظُلْماً

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 26
السلام عليكم
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير
وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

والعن اعدائهم

*كنز جامع الفوائد و تأويل الآيات الظاهرة:

عَنْ دَارِمِ بْنِ فَرْقَدٍ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :
اقْرَؤُا سُورَةَ الْفَجْرِ فِي فَرَائِضِكُمْ وَ نَوَافِلِكُمْ فَإِنَّهَا سُورَةُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام وَ ارْغَبُوا فِيهَا رَحِمَكُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى؟
فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو أُسَامَةَ وَ كَانَ حَاضِرَ الْمَجْلِسِ وَ كَيْفَ صَارَتْ هَذِهِ السُّورَةُ لِلْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام خَاصَّةً
فَقَالَ:
أَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :
يا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ الْآيَةَ
إِنَّمَا يَعْنِي الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَهُوَ ذُو النَّفْسِ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةِ الرَّاضِيَةِ الْمَرْضِيَّةِ وَ أَصْحَابُهُ مِنْ آلِمُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه واله هُمُ الرَّاضُونَ عَنِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَ هُوَ رَاضٍ عَنْهُمْ
وَ هَذِهِ السُّورَةُ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام وَ شِيعَتِهِ وَ شِيعَةِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ خَاصَّةً مَنْ أَدْمَنَ قِرَاءَةَ وَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَعَ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فِي دَرَجَتِهِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ‏.
*تفسير فرات بن إبراهيم‏:
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ :
الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيارِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَقُولُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ
قَالَ نَزَلَ فِي عَلِيٍّ وَ جَعْفَرٍ وَ حَمْزَةَ وَ جَرَتْ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلَامُ وَ التَّحِيَّةُ وَ الْإِكْرَامُ .

*الكافي‏:

عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
سَأَلْتُهُ عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُوماً فَقَدْ جَعَلْنا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطاناً فَلا يُسْرِفْ فِي الْقَتْلِ قَالَ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام لَوْ قُتِلَ أَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ بِهِ مَا كَانَ سَرَفاً.
*تفسير القمي‏]:
أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِهِ:
يا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلى‏ رَبِّكِ راضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبادِي وَ ادْخُلِيجَنَّتِي
يَعْنِي الْحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام
*
الكافي‏:
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ فَقالَ إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ
قَالَ:
حَسَبَ فَرَأَى مَا يَحُلُّ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ:
إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ لِمَا يَحُلُّ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام .
*كامل الزيارات‏:
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
وَ إِذَا الْمَوْؤُدَةُ سُئِلَتْ بِأَيِّ ذَنْبٍ قُتِلَتْ
قَالَ:
نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 27


السلام عليكم


اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم


من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

والعن اعدائهم


** عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ الْعَطَّارِ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :


أَ لَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ


قَالَ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ بِالْكَفِّ


قَالَ قُلْتُ


فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتالُ


قَالَ


نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوا مَعَهُ


قَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَسْبَاطٍ وَ رَوَاهُ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام وَ قَالَ لَوْ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ أَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ لَقُتِلُوا كُلُّهُمْ


أقول سيأتي الأخبار المناسبة للباب في باب علة تأخير العذاب عن قتلته عليه السلام


- ما عوضه الله صلوات الله عليه بشهادته


*الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي:


عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ قَالَ:


سَمِعْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ وَ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام يَقُولَانِ:


إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى عَوَّضَ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام مِنْ قَتْلِهِ أَنْ جَعَلَ الْإِمَامَةَ فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ وَ الشِّفَاءَ فِي تُرْبَتِهِ وَ إِجَابَةَ الدُّعَاءِ عِنْدَ قَبْرِهِ وَ لَا تُعَدَّ أَيَّامُ زَائِرِيهِ جَائِياً وَ رَاجِعاً مِنْ عُمُرِهِ قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ فَقُلْتُ لِأَبِيعَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام هَذِهِ الْخِلَالُ تُنَالُ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَمَا لَهُ فِي نَفْسِهِ؟؟


قَالَ:


إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَلْحَقَهُ بِالنَّبِيِّ فَكَانَ مَعَهُ فِي دَرَجَتِهِ وَ مَنْزِلَتِهِ ثُمَّ تَلَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:


وَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ اتَّبَعَتْهُمْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُمْ بِإِيمانٍ أَلْحَقْنا بِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ الْآيَةَ


* إكمال الدين:


ابْنُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ عَنِ السَّعْدَآبَادِيِّ عَنِ الْبَرْقِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ غَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ أَبِي نُصَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ لَمَّا وَلَدَتْ فَاطِمَةُ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام أَخْبَرَهَا أَبُوهَا صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّ أُمَّتَهُ سَتَقْتُلُهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ


قَالَتْ فَلَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ


فَقَالَ


إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَدْ أَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّهُ يَجْعَلُ الْأَئِمَّةَ مِنْ وُلْدِهِ


قَالَتْ قَدْ رَضِيتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 28


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*



* إكمال الدين‏:


عَنِ ابْنِ رِئَابٍ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:


لَمَّا أَنْ عَلِقَتْ فَاطِمَةُ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام قَالَ‏ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَاماً اسْمُهُ الْحُسَيْنُ يَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتِي قَالَتْ:


لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ


فَقَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَدْ وَعَدَنِي فِيهِ عِدَةً


قَالَتْ وَ مَا وَعَدَكَ؟


قَالَ وَعَدَنِي أَنْ يَجْعَلَ الْإِمَامَةَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فِي وُلْدِهِ.


فَقَالَتْ رَضِيتُ


باب 30- إخبار الله تعالى أنبياءه و نبينا صلى الله عليه واله بشهادته :


* الإحتجاج‏:


سَعْدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ الْقَائِمَ عليه السلام عَنْ تَأْوِيلِ كهيعص قَالَ عليه السلام:


هَذِهِ الْحُرُوفُ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ اطَّلَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا ثُمَّ قَصَّهَا عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ السَّلَامُ وَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ زَكَرِيَّا سَأَلَ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ أَنْ يُعَلِّمَهُ أَسْمَاءَ الْخَمْسَةِ فَأَهْبَطَ عَلَيْهِ جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام فَعَلَّمَهُ إِيَّاهَا فَكَانَ زَكَرِيَّا إِذَا ذَكَرَ مُحَمَّداً وَ عَلِيّاً وَ فَاطِمَةَ وَ الْحَسَنَ عليه السلام سُرِّيَ عَنْهُ هَمُّهُ وَ انْجَلَى كَرْبُهُ وَ إِذَا ذَكَرَ اسْمَ الْحُسَيْنِ خَنَقَتْهُ الْعَبْرَةُ وَ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْبُهْرَةُ فَقَالَ عليه السلام ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ:


إِلَهِي مَا بَالِي إِذَا ذَكَرْتُ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْهُمْ تَسَلَّيْتُ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ مِنْ هُمُومِي وَ إِذَا ذَكَرْتُ الْحُسَيْنَ تَدْمَعُ عَيْنِي وَ تَثُورُ زَفْرَتِي فَأَنْبَأَهُ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى عَنْ قِصَّتِهِ فَقَالَ كهيعص فَالْكَافُ اسْمُ كَرْبَلَاءَ وَ الْهَاءُهَلَاكُالْعِتْرَةِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَ الْيَاءُيَزِيدُ وَ هُوَ ظَالِمُ الْحُسَيْنِ وَ الْعَيْنُ عَطَشُهُ وَ الصَّادُ صَبْرُهُ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ذَلِكَ زَكَرِيَّا لَمْ يُفَارِقْ مَسْجِدَهُ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَ مَنَعَ فِيهِنَّ النَّاسَ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ عَلَيْهِ وَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى الْبُكَاءِ وَ النَّحِيبِ وَ كَانَ يُرْثِيهِ إِلَهِي أَ تُفَجِّعُ خَيْرَ جَمِيعِ خَلْقِكَ بِوَلَدِهِ؟؟ إِلَهِي أَ تُنْزِلُ بَلْوَى هَذِهِ الرَّزِيَّةِ بِفِنَائِهِ؟؟ إِلَهِي أَ تُلْبِسُ عَلِيّاً وَ فَاطِمَةَ ثِيَابَ هَذِهِ الْمُصِيبَةِ ؟؟ إِلَهِي أَ تُحِلُّ كُرْبَةَ هَذِهِ الْمُصِيبَةِ بِسَاحَتِهِمَا؟؟ ثُمَّ كَانَ يَقُولُ: إِلَهِي ارْزُقْنِي وَلَداً تَقَرُّ بِهِ عَيْنِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ فَإِذَا رَزَقْتَنِيهِ فَافْتِنِّي بِحُبِّهِ ثُمَّ أَفْجِعْنِي بِهِ كَمَا تُفْجِعُ مُحَمَّداً حَبِيبَكَ بِوَلَدِهِ فَرَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ يَحْيَى وَ فَجَّعَهُ بِهِ وَ كَانَ حَمْلُ يَحْيَى سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَ حَمْلُ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام كَذَلِكَ الْخَبَرَ .


بيان صاحب البحار


سري عنه همه بضم السين و كسر الراء المشددة انكشف و البهرة بالضم تتابع النفس و زفر أخرج نفسه بعد مده إياه و الزفرة و يضم‏ التنفس كذلك



* الأمالي للصدوق:


أَبِي عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ التَّغْلِبِيِّ عَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَبِي الْجَارُودِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ : كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله فِي بَيْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ فَقَالَ لَهَا:


لَا يَدْخُلْ عَلَيَّ أَحَدٌ فَجَاءَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام وَ هُوَ طِفْلٌ فَمَا مَلَكَتْ مَعَهُ شَيْئاً حَتَّى دَخَلَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ فَدَخَلَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ عَلَى أَثَرِهِ فَإِذَا الْحُسَيْنُ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَ إِذَا النَّبِيُّ يَبْكِي وَ إِذَا فِي يَدِهِ شَيْ‏ءٌ يُقَلِّبُهُ


فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ: يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ إِنَّ هَذَا جَبْرَئِيلُ يُخْبِرُنِي أَنَّ هَذَا مَقْتُولٌ وَ هَذِهِ التُّرْبَةُ الَّتِي يُقْتَلُ عَلَيْهَا فَضَعِيهِ عِنْدَكِ فَإِذَا صَارَتْ دَماً فَقَدْ قُتِلَ حَبِيبِي .


فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ سَلِ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَدْفَعَ ذَلِكَ عَنْهُ .


قَالَ : قَدْ فَعَلْتُ فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلَيَّ أَنَّ لَهُ دَرَجَةً لَا يَنَالُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ وَ أَنَّ لَهُ شِيعَةً يَشْفَعُونَ فَيُشَفَّعُونَ وَ أَنَّ الْمَهْدِيَّ مِنْ وُلْدِهِ فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءِ الْحُسَيْنِ وَ شِيعَتُهُ هُمْ وَ اللَّهِ الْفَائِزُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 29 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن**الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
والعن اعدائهم
* كِتَابُ النَّوَادِرِ، لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَسْبَاطٍ
عَنْ ثَعْلَبَةَ بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ الْعَطَّارِ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
أَ لَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ 
قَالَ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ بِالْكَفِّ قَالَ قُلْتُ:
فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتالُ
قَالَ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوا مَعَهُ 
قَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَسْبَاطٍ وَ رَوَاهُ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام وَ قَالَ لَوْ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ أَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ لَقُتِلُوا كُلُّهُمْ 
ما عوضه الله صلوات الله عليه بشهادته
1- ما، [الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏] ابْنُ حَشِيشٍ عَنْ أَبِي الْمُفَضَّلِ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَعْقِلٍ الْقِرْمِيسِينِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي الصُّهْبَانِ عَنِ الْبَزَنْطِيِّ عَنْ كَرَّامِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ وَ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام يَقُولَانِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى عَوَّضَ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام مِنْ قَتْلِهِ أَنْ جَعَلَ الْإِمَامَةَ فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ وَ الشِّفَاءَ فِي تُرْبَتِهِ وَ إِجَابَةَ الدُّعَاءِ عِنْدَ قَبْرِهِ وَ لَا تُعَدَّ أَيَّامُ زَائِرِيهِ جَائِياً وَرَاجِعاً مِنْ عُمُرِهِ قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ فَقُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام هَذِهِ الْخِلَالُ تُنَالُ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليهالسلام فَمَا لَهُ فِي نَفْسِهِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَلْحَقَهُ بِالنَّبِيِّ فَكَانَ مَعَهُ فِي دَرَجَتِهِ وَ مَنْزِلَتِهِ ثُمَّ تَلَا أَبُو عَبْدِاللَّهِ عليه السلام
وَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ اتَّبَعَتْهُمْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُمْ بِإِيمانٍ أَلْحَقْنا بِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ الْآيَةَ 
* إكمال الدين‏:
ابْنُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ عَنِ السَّعْدَآبَادِيِّ عَنِ الْبَرْقِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ غَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ أَبِي نُصَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
لَمَّا وَلَدَتْ فَاطِمَةُ الْحُسَيْنَ عليهما السلام أَخْبَرَهَا أَبُوهَا صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّ أُمَّتَهُ سَتَقْتُلُهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ قَالَتْ فَلَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ
فَقَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَدْ أَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّهُ يَجْعَلُ الْأَئِمَّةَ مِنْ وُلْدِهِ قَالَتْ قَدْ رَضِيتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ .
* إكمال الدين: 
ابْنُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ عَنِ الْحِمْيَرِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنِ ابْنِ رِئَابٍ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام لَمَّا أَنْ عَلِقَتْ فَاطِمَةُ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام قَالَ‏
لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَاماً اسْمُهُ الْحُسَيْنُ يَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتِي قَالَتْ:
لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ فَقَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ قَدْ وَعَدَنِي فِيهِ عِدَةً .
قَالَتْ وَ مَا وَعَدَكَ؟ قَالَ : وَعَدَنِي أَنْ يَجْعَلَ الْإِمَامَةَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فِي وُلْدِهِ؛ فَقَالَتْ : رَضِيتُ.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدك 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بخير..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*سلمت الطهــر يــداك .. على ماسطرته ..*
*وبــارك الله لك ووفقك ورزقك خير الدارين .*
*دمت موالــي .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 30
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
والعن اعدائهم
إخبار الله تعالى أنبياءه و نبينا صلى الله عليه واله بشهادته 
البحار عن الإحتجاج:
سَعْدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ الْقَائِمَ عليه السلام عَنْ تَأْوِيلِ كهيعص قَالَ عليه السلام هَذِهِ الْحُرُوفُ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ اطَّلَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا ثُمَّ قَصَّهَا عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ السَّلَامُ وَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ زَكَرِيَّا سَأَلَ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ أَنْ يُعَلِّمَهُ أَسْمَاءَ الْخَمْسَةِ فَأَهْبَطَ عَلَيْهِ جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام فَعَلَّمَهُ إِيَّاهَا فَكَانَ زَكَرِيَّا إِذَا ذَكَرَ مُحَمَّداً وَ عَلِيّاً وَ فَاطِمَةَ وَ الْحَسَنَ عليهم السلام سُرِّيَ عَنْهُ هَمُّهُ وَ انْجَلَى كَرْبُهُ وَ إِذَا ذَكَرَ اسْمَ الْحُسَيْنِ خَنَقَتْهُ الْعَبْرَةُ وَ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْبُهْرَةُ فَقَالَ عليه السلام ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ:
إِلَهِي مَا بَالِي إِذَا ذَكَرْتُ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْهُمْ تَسَلَّيْتُ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ مِنْ هُمُومِي وَ إِذَا ذَكَرْتُ الْحُسَيْنَ تَدْمَعُ عَيْنِي وَ تَثُورُ زَفْرَتِي فَأَنْبَأَهُ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى عَنْ قِصَّتِهِ فَقَالَ :
كهيعص فَالْكَافُ اسْمُ كَرْبَلَاءَ وَ الْهَاءُ هَلَاكُ الْعِتْرَةِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَ الْيَاءُ يَزِيدُ وَ هُوَ ظَالِمُ الْحُسَيْنِ وَ الْعَيْنُ عَطَشُهُ وَ الصَّادُ صَبْرُهُ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ذَلِكَ زَكَرِيَّا لَمْ يُفَارِقْ مَسْجِدَهُ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَ مَنَعَ فِيهِنَّ النَّاسَ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ عَلَيْهِ وَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى الْبُكَاءِ وَ النَّحِيبِ وَ كَانَ يُرْثِيهِ :
*إِلَهِي أَ تُفَجِّعُ خَيْرَ جَمِيعِ خَلْقِكَ بِوَلَدِهِ إِلَهِي ؛ أَ تُنْزِلُ بَلْوَى هَذِهِ الرَّزِيَّةِ بِفِنَائِهِ ؛ إِلَهِي أَ تُلْبِسُ عَلِيّاً وَ فَاطِمَةَ ثِيَابَ هَذِهِ الْمُصِيبَةِ ؛ إِلَهِي أَ تُحِلُّ كُرْبَةَ هَذِهِ الْمُصِيبَةِ بِسَاحَتِهِمَا ؛ ثُمَّ كَانَ يَقُولُ ك إِلَهِي ارْزُقْنِي وَلَداً تَقَرُّ بِهِ عَيْنِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ فَإِذَا رَزَقْتَنِيهِ فَافْتِنِّي بِحُبِّهِ ؛ ثُمَّ أَفْجِعْنِي بِهِ كَمَا تُفْجِعُ* *مُحَمَّداً** حَبِيبَكَ بِوَلَدِهِ فَرَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ يَحْيَى وَ فَجَّعَهُ بِهِ ؛ وَ كَانَ حَمْلُ يَحْيَى سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَ حَمْلُ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام كَذَلِكَ الْخَبَرَ* 
*بيان صاحب البحار:*
*سري عنه همه بضم السين و كسر الراء المشددة انكشف و البهرة بالضم تتابع النفس و زفر أخرج نفسه بعد مده إياه و الزفرة و التنفس كذلك*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 31*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
والعن اعدائهم
& الأمالي للصدوق:
أَبِي عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ التَّغْلِبِيِّ عَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَبِي الْجَارُودِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله فِي بَيْتِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ فَقَالَ لَهَا:
لَا يَدْخُلْ عَلَيَّ أَحَدٌ فَجَاءَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام وَ هُوَ طِفْلٌ فَمَا مَلَكَتْ مَعَهُ شَيْئاً حَتَّى دَخَلَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ فَدَخَلَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ عَلَى أَثَرِهِ فَإِذَا الْحُسَيْنُ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَ إِذَا النَّبِيُّ يَبْكِي وَ إِذَا فِي يَدِهِ شَيْ‏ءٌ يُقَلِّبُهُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ إِنَّ هَذَا جَبْرَئِيلُ يُخْبِرُنِي أَنَّ هَذَا مَقْتُولٌ وَ هَذِهِ التُّرْبَةُ الَّتِي يُقْتَلُ عَلَيْهَا فَضَعِيهِ عِنْدَكِ فَإِذَا صَارَتْ دَماً فَقَدْ قُتِلَ حَبِيبِي فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ سَلِ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَدْفَعَ ذَلِكَ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَدْ فَعَلْتُ فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلَيَّ أَنَّ لَهُ دَرَجَةً لَا يَنَالُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ وَ أَنَّ لَهُ شِيعَةً يَشْفَعُونَ فَيُشَفَّعُونَ وَ أَنَّ الْمَهْدِيَّ مِنْ وُلْدِهِ فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءِ الْحُسَيْنِ وَ شِيعَتُهُ هُمْ وَ اللَّهِ الْفَائِزُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ .
&عيون أخبار الرضا عليه السلام‏و الأمالي للصدوق‏:
ابْنُ عُبْدُوسٍ عَنِ ابْنِ قُتَيْبَةَ عَنِ الْفَضْلِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الرِّضَا عليه السلام يَقُولُ لَمَّا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عليه السلام أَنْ يَذْبَحَ مَكَانَ ابْنِهِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْكَبْشَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَهُ عَلَيْهِ تَمَنَّى إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدْ ذَبَحَ ابْنَهُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِيَدِهِ وَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمَرْ بِذَبْحِ الْكَبْشِ مَكَانَهُ لِيَرْجِعَ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ مَا يَرْجِعُ إِلَى قَلْبِ الْوَالِدِ الَّذِي يَذْبَحُ أَعَزَّ وُلْدِهِ عَلَيْهِ بِيَدِهِ فَيَسْتَحِقَّ بِذَلِكَ أَرْفَعَ دَرَجَاتِ أَهْلِ الثَّوَابِ عَلَى الْمَصَائِبِ‏
فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلَيْهِ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ مَنْ أَحَبُّ خَلْقِي إِلَيْكَ؟
فَقَالَ يَا رَبِّ مَا خَلَقْتَ خَلْقاً هُوَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ حَبِيبِكَ مُحَمَّدٍفَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ أَ فَهُوَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْكَ أَمْ نَفْسُكَ؟
قَالَ بَلْ هُوَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ نَفْسِي .
قَالَ: فَوَلَدُهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْكَ أَمْ وَلَدُكَ ؟ قَالَ : بَلْ وَلَدُهُ . قَالَ : فَذَبْحُ وَلَدِهِ ظُلْماً عَلَى أَيْدِي أَعْدَائِهِ أَوْجَعُ لِقَلْبِكَ أَوْ ذَبْحُ وَلَدِكَ بِيَدِكَ فِي طَاعَتِي؟ قَالَ : يَا رَبِّ بَلْ ذَبْحُهُ عَلَى أَيْدِي أَعْدَائِهِ أَوْجَعُ لِقَلْبِي .
قَالَ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ طَائِفَةً تَزْعُمُ أَنَّهَا مِنْ أُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ سَتَقْتُلُ الْحُسَيْنَ ابْنَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ ظُلْماً وَ عُدْوَاناً كَمَا يُذْبَحُ الْكَبْشُ وَ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ بِذَلِكَ سَخَطِي فَجَزِعَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِذَلِكَ وَ تَوَجَّعَ قَلْبُهُ وَ أَقْبَلَ يَبْكِي .
فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَدْ فَدَيْتُ جَزَعَكَ عَلَى ابْنِكَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ لَوْ ذَبَحْتَهُ بِيَدِكَ بِجَزَعِكَ عَلَى الْحُسَيْنِ وَ قَتْلِهِ وَ أَوْجَبْتُ لَكَ أَرْفَعَ دَرَجَاتِ أَهْلِ الثَّوَابِ عَلَى الْمَصَائِبِ وَ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ فَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ‏.
تامل :
بِيَدِكَ بِجَزَعِكَ عَلَى الْحُسَيْنِ وَ قَتْلِهِ وَ أَوْجَبْتُ لَكَ أَرْفَعَ دَرَجَاتِ أَهْلِ الثَّوَابِ عَلَى الْمَصَائِبِ وَ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ فَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ‏.
ومن هذا الجزء من الرواية نفهم عظمة الجزع على الامام الحسين عليه السلام الذي استوجب به ابراهيم عليه السلام:
وَ أَوْجَبْتُ لَكَ أَرْفَعَ دَرَجَاتِ أَهْلِ الثَّوَابِ عَلَى الْمَصَائِبِ ؛ فنسال الله سبحانه ان يرزقنا الجزع على الحسين عليه السلام لنقتدي بالنبي ابراهيم عليه السلام عسانا ان نحظى بالاجر العظيم والدرجات العلى.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 32* 

*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزائي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

والعن اعدائهم

*&*علل الشرائع‏:
ابْنُ الْوَلِيدِ عَنِ الصَّفَّارِ عَنِ ابْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنِ *ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ* وَ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَمَّنْ ذَكَرَهُ عَنْ *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ* *عليه السلام* قَالَ :
إِنَّ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الَّذِي قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي كِتَابِهِ :
وَ اذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتابِ إِسْماعِيلَ إِنَّهُ كانَ صادِقَ الْوَعْدِ وَ كانَ رَسُولًا نَبِيًّا 
لَمْ يَكُنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بَلْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ بَعَثَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَأَخَذُوهُ فَسَلَخُوا فَرْوَةَ رَأْسِهِ وَ وَجْهِهِ فَأَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ فَقَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ جَلَالُهُ بَعَثَنِي إِلَيْكَ فَمُرْنِي بِمَا شِئْتَ فَقَالَ: *لِي أُسْوَةٌ بِمَا يُصْنَعُ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام*
& كامل الزيارات‏:
أبي عن سعد عن ابن عيسى و ابن أبي الخطاب و ابن يزيد جميعا عن محمد بن سنان مثله 
&علل الشرائع‏:
أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ عَنْ سَمَاعَةَ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* أَنَّ إِسْمَاعِيلَ كَانَ رَسُولًا نَبِيّاً سُلِّطَ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمُهُ فَقَشَرُوا جِلْدَةَ وَجْهِهِ وَ فَرْوَةَ رَأْسِهِ فَأَتَاهُ رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَقَالَ لَهُ : رَبُّكَ يُقْرِئُكَ السَّلَامَ وَ يَقُولُ قَدْ رَأَيْتُ مَا صُنِعَ بِكَ وَ قَدْ أَمَرَنِي بِطَاعَتِكَ فَمُرْنِي بِمَا شِئْتَ . فَقَالَ : يَكُونُ لِي بِالْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ أُسْوَةٌ
&كامل الزيارات‏:
أبي عن سعد عن ابن عيسى و ابن أبي الخطاب و ابن يزيد جميعا عن‏
محمد بن سنان مثله مل، [كامل الزيارات‏] محمد بن الحسن عن أبيه عن جده عن علي بن مهزيار عن محمد بن سنان عمن ذكره عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام مثله
&الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي:
ابْنُ حَشِيشٍ عَنْ أَبِي الْمُفَضَّلِ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مَعْمَرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي الْخَطَّابِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ وَ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ خَارِجَةَ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ:
بَيْنَا الْحُسَيْنُ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِذْ أَتَاهُ جَبْرَئِيلُ فَقَالَ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَ تُحِبُّهُ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ . قَالَ : أَمَا إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ سَتَقْتُلُهُ فَحَزِنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ لِذَلِكَ حُزْناً شَدِيداً فَقَالَ جَبْرَئِيلُ : أَ يَسُرُّكَ أَنْ أُرِيَكَ التُّرْبَةَ الَّتِي يُقْتَلُ فِيهَا؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ . قَالَ : فَخَسَفَ جَبْرَئِيلُ مَا بَيْنَ مَجْلِسِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ إِلَى كَرْبَلَاءَ حَتَّى الْتَقَتِ الْقِطْعَتَانِ هَكَذَا وَ جَمَعَ بَيْنَ السَّبَّابَتَيْنِ فَتَنَاوَلَ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ مِنَ التُّرْبَةِ فَنَاوَلَهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله ثُمَّ دُحِيَتِ الْأَرْضُ أَسْرَعَ مِنْ طَرْفِ الْعَيْنِ . فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ : طُوبَى لَكَ مِنْ تُرْبَةٍ وَ طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِيكَ
& كامل الزيارات‏:
محمد بن جعفر الرزاز عن محمد بن الحسين عن محمد بن سنان مثله .

&كامل الزيارات‏:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الرَّزَّازُ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي الْخَطَّابِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ *أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* يَقُولُ :
لَمَّا أَنْ هَبَطَ جَبْرَئِيلُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله بِقَتْلِ الْحُسَيْنِ أَخَذَ بِيَدِ عَلِيٍّ فَخَلَا بِهِ مَلِيّاً مِنَ النَّهَارِ فَغَلَبَتْهُمَا عَبْرَةٌ فَلَمْ يَتَفَرَّقَا حَتَّى هَبَطَ عَلَيْهِمَا جَبْرَئِيلُ أَوْ قَالَ رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَقَالَ لَهُمَا:
رَبُّكُمَا يُقْرِئُكُمَا السَّلَامَ وَ يَقُولُ قَدْ عَزَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمَا لَمَّا صَبَرْتُمَا قَالَ فَصَبَرَا .
&كامل الزيارات‏:
ابن الوليد عن الصفار عن ابن عيسى عن محمد بن سنان عن سعيد مثله
مل، [كامل الزيارات‏] أبي عن سعد عن ابن يزيد عن ابن سنان عن سعيد مثله
&كامل الزيارات‏:
أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الْوَشَّاءِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَائِذٍ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ مُكْرَمٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
لَمَّا حَمَلَتْ فَاطِمَةُ بِالْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام جَاءَ جَبْرَئِيلُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ إِنَّ فَاطِمَةَ سَتَلِدُ وَلَداً تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتُكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فَلَمَّا حَمَلَتْ فَاطِمَةُ الْحُسَيْنَ كَرِهَتْ حَمْلَهُ وَ حِينَ وَضَعَتْهُ كَرِهَتْ وَضْعَهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام هَلْ رَأَيْتُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا أُمّاً تَلِدُ غُلَاماً فَتَكْرَهُهُ وَ لَكِنَّهَا كَرِهَتْهُ لِأَنَّهَا عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ سَيُقْتَلُ قَالَ وَ فِيهِ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ:
وَ وَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسانَ بِوالِدَيْهِ حُسْناً حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهاً وَ وَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً وَ حَمْلُهُ وَ فِصالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْراً

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 33* 

*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزائي القراءوخالص دعائي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم* 


*&* *كامل الزيارات‏:*
*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الرَّزَّازُ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي الْخَطَّابِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** أَنَّ* *جَبْرَئِيلَ** نَزَلَ عَلَى* *مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه واله** فَقَالَ يَا** مُحَمَّدُ**إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقْرَأُ عَلَيْكَ السَّلَامَ* *وَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِمَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْ* *فَاطِمَةَ عليه السلام** تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتُكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فَقَالَ يَا** جَبْرَئِيلُ** وَ عَلَى رَبِّيَ السَّلَامُ لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِي مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْ* *فَاطِمَةَ تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتِي** مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالَ فَعَرَجَ* *جَبْرَئِيلُ** ثُمَّ هَبَطَ فَقَالَ لَهُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ يَا** جَبْرَئِيلُ** وَ عَلَى رَبِّيَ السَّلَامُ لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِي مَوْلُودٍ* *تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتِي** مِنْ بَعْدِي فَعَرَجَ* *جَبْرَئِيلُ** إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ هَبَطَ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا** مُحَمَّدُ* *إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يُقْرِئُكَ السَّلَامَ وَ يُبَشِّرُكَ أَنَّهُ جَاعِلٌ فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ الْإِمَامَةَ وَ الْوَلَايَةَ وَ الْوَصِيَّةَ فَقَالَ : قَدْ رَضِيتُ ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ إِلَى* *فَاطِمَةَ** أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُنِي بِمَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْكِ* *تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتِي** مِنْ بَعْدِي فَأَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ أَنْ لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِي مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنِّي* *تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتُكَ** مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ جَاعِلٌ فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ الْإِمَامَةَ وَ الْوَلَايَةَ وَ الْوَصِيَّةَ فَأَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ أَنِّي قَدْ رَضِيتُ* *فَحَمَلَتْهُ كُرْهاً وَ وَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً وَ حَمْلُهُ وَ فِصالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْراً حَتَّى إِذا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَ بَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَ عَلى‏ والِدَيَ‏*
*وَ أَنْ أَعْمَلَ صالِحاً تَرْضاهُ وَ أَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي* *فَلَوْ أَنَّهُ قَالَ أَصْلِحْ لِي ذُرِّيَّتِي لَكَانَتْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُ كُلُّهُمْ أَئِمَّةً.*
*وَ لَمْ يَرْضَعِ* *الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام** مِنْ** فَاطِمَةَ** وَ لَا مِنْ أُنْثَى وَ لَكِنَّهُ كَانَ يُؤْتَى بِهِ النَّبِيَّ فَيَضَعُ إِبْهَامَهُ فِي فِيهِ فَيَمَصُّ مِنْهَا مَا يَكْفِيهِ الْيَوْمَيْنِ وَ الثَّلَاثَةَ فَيَنْبُتُ* *لَحْمُ الْحُسَيْنِ** مِنْ لَحْمِ* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ** وَ** دَمِهِ** وَ لَمْ يُولَدْ مَوْلُودٌ لِسِتَّةِ أَشْهُرٍ إِلَّا* *عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام*
*&**كامل الزيارات‏:*
*أبي عن سعد عن علي بن إسماعيل بن عيسى عن محمد بن عمرو بن سعيد بإسناده مثله* 
*&**كامل الزيارات‏:*
*أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ أَخِيهِ أَحْمَدَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ* *أَبَا عَبْدِ**اللَّهِ عليه السلام** يَقُولُ أَتَى** جَبْرَئِيلُ**رَسُولَ اللَّهِ** فَقَالَ لَهُ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَ لَا أُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتُكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فَقَالَ لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ قَالَ فَانْقَضَّ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ عَادَ إِلَيْهِ الثَّانِيَةَ فَقَالَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ فَانْعَرَجَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ انْقَضَّ عَلَيْهِ الثَّالِثَةَ فَقَالَ لَهُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ فَقَالَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ جَاعِلُ الْوَصِيَّةِ فِي عَقِبِهِ فَقَالَ نَعَمْ ثُمَّ قَامَ** رَسُولُ اللَّهِ** فَدَخَلَ عَلَى فَاطِمَةَ فَقَالَ لَهَا إِنَّ جَبْرَئِيلَ أَتَانِي فَبَشَّرَنِي بِغُلَامٍ تَقْتُلُهُ أُمَّتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي فَقَالَتْ لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِ فَقَالَ لَهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي جَاعِلُ الْوَصِيَّةِ فِي عَقِبِهِ فَقَالَتْ نَعَمْ إِذَنْ قَالَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فِيهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهاً وَ وَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً* *لِمَوْضِعِ إِعْلَامِ جَبْرَئِيلَ إِيَّاهَا بِقَتْلِهِ فَحَمَلَتْهُ كُرْهاً بِأَنَّهُ مَقْتُولٌ وَ وَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً لِأَنَّهُ مَقْتُولٌ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 34*

*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*&** كامل الزيارات**:*
*أَبِي وَ ابْنُ الْوَلِيدِ مَعاً عَنِ الصَّفَّارِ عَنِ ابْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنِ ابْنِ بُكَيْرٍ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ دَخَلَتْ** فَاطِمَةُ** عَلَى‏*
*رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** وَ عَيْنَاهُ تَدْمَعُ فَسَأَلَتْهُ مَا لَكَ ؟*
*فَقَالَ إِنَّ* *جَبْرَئِيلَ** أَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّ أُمَّتِي* *تَقْتُلُ حُسَيْناً** فَجَزِعَتْ وَ شَقَّ عَلَيْهَا فَأَخْبَرَهَا بِمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنْ وُلْدِهَا فَطَابَتْ نَفْسُهَا وَ سَكَنَتْ .*
*&**كامل الزيارات:*
*ابْنُ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنِ الْيَقْطِينِيِّ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ أَبِي غُنْدَرٍ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ شِمْرٍ عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام زَارَنَا* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله* *عليه واله** وَ قَدْ أَهْدَتْ لَنَا* *أُمُّ أَيْمَنَ** لَبَناً وَ زَبَداً وَ تَمْراً فَقَدَّمْنَا مِنْهُ فَأَكَلَ ثُمَّ قَامَ إِلَى زَاوِيَةِ الْبَيْتِ فَصَلَّى رَكَعَاتٍ فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي آخِرِ سُجُودِهِ* *بَكَى بُكَاءً شَدِيداً** فَلَمْ يَسْأَلْهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَّا إِجْلَالًا وَ إِعْظَاماً لَهُ فَقَامَ* *الْحُسَيْنُ** فِي حِجْرِهِ وَ قَالَ لَهُ:*
*يَا أَبَهْ لَقَدْ دَخَلْتَ بَيْتَنَا فَمَا سُرِرْنَا بِشَيْ‏ءٍ كَسُرُورِنَا بِدُخُولِكَ ثُمَّ بَكَيْتَ بُكَاءً غَمَّنَا فَمَا** أَبْكَاكَ**؟ فَقَالَ :*
*يَا بُنَيَّ أَتَانِي* *جَبْرَئِيلُ عليه السلام** آنِفاً فَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّكُمْ قَتْلَى وَ أَنَّ مَصَارِعَكُمْ شَتَّى.*
*فَقَالَ**:*
*يَا أَبَهْ فَمَا لِمَنْ يَزُورُ قُبُورَنَا عَلَى تَشَتُّتِهَا؟*
*فَقَالَ:*
*يَا بُنَيَّ أُولَئِكَ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَزُورُونَكُمْ فَيَلْتَمِسُونَ بِذَلِكَ الْبَرَكَةَ وَ حَقِيقٌ عَلَيَّ أَنْ آتِيَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى أُخَلِّصَهُمْ مِنْ أَهْوَالِ السَّاعَةِ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَ يُسْكِنُهُمُ اللَّهُ الْجَنَّةَ .*
*&**كامل الزيارات:*
*ابْنُ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْقُرَشِيِّ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ يَحْيَى الثَّوْرِيِّ عَنْ* *مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ زَارَنَا* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ** ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ فَقَدَّمْنَا إِلَيْهِ طَعَاماً وَ أَهْدَتْ إِلَيْنَا* *أُمُّ أَيْمَنَ** صَحْفَةً مِنْ تَمْرٍ وَ قَعْباً مِنْ لَبَنٍ وَ زَبَدٍ فَقَدَّمْنَا إِلَيْهِ فَأَكَلَ مِنْهُ فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ قُمْتُ فَسَكَبْتُ عَلَى* *يَدَيْهِ مَاءً** فَلَمَّا غَسَلَ يَدَهُ مَسَحَ وَجْهَهُ وَ لِحْيَتَهُ بِبِلَّةِ يَدَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَامَ إِلَى مَسْجِدٍ فِي جَانِبِ الْبَيْتِ فَخَرَّ سَاجِداً* *فَبَكَى** فَأَطَالَ** الْبُكَاءَ* *ثُمَّ رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ‏ فَمَا اجْتَرَأَ مِنَّا* *أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ** أَحَدٌ يَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ* *فَقَامَ الْحُسَيْنُ** يَدْرُجُ حَتَّى يَصْعَدَ عَلَى فَخِذَيْ* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ** فَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِهِ إِلَى صَدْرِهِ وَ وَضَعَ ذَقَنَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِ* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** ثُمَّ قَالَ:*
*يَا أَبَهْ مَا يُبْكِيكَ فَقَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي نَظَرْتُ إِلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فَسَرَرْتُ بِكُمْ سُرُوراً لَمْ أَسُرَّ بِكُمْ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ فَهَبَطَ إِلَيَّ* *جَبْرَئِيلُ** فَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّكُمْ قَتْلَى وَ أَنَّ مَصَارِعَكُمْ شَتَّى فَحَمِدْتُ اللَّهَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَ سَأَلْتُهُ لَكُمُ الْخِيَرَةَ.*
*فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا أَبَهْ فَمَنْ يَزُورُ قُبُورَنَا وَ يَتَعَاهَدُهَا عَلَى تَشَتُّتِهَا؟*
*قَالَ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يُرِيدُونَ بِذَلِكَ بِرِّي وَ صِلَتِي أَتَعَاهَدُهُمْ فِي الْمَوْقِفِ وَ آخُذُ بِأَعْضَادِهِمْ فَأُنْجِيهِمْ مِنْ أَهْوَالِهِ وَ شَدَائِدِهِ .*
*&**كامل الزيارات‏:*
*أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الْأَهْوَازِيِّ عَنِ النَّضْرِ عَنْ يَحْيَى الْحَلَبِيِّ عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ خَارِجَةَ عَنْ* *أَبِي بَصِيرٍ** عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* *قَالَ إِنَّ* *جَبْرَئِيلَ** أَتَى* *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ** وَ* *الْحُسَيْنُ** يَلْعَبُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* *فَأَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ أُمَّتَهُ سَتَقْتُلُهُ قَالَ فَجَزِعَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** فَقَالَ أَ لَا أُرِيكَ التُّرْبَةَ الَّتِي يُقْتَلُ فِيهَا قَالَ فَخَسَفَ مَا بَيْنَ مَجْلِسِ* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ** إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي* *قُتِلَ فِيهِ** حَتَّى الْتَقَتِ الْقِطْعَتَانِ فَأَخَذَ مِنْهَا وَ دُحِيَتْ فِي أَسْرَعَ مِنْ طَرْفَةِ الْعَيْنِ فَخَرَجَ وَ هُوَ يَقُولُ طُوبَى لَكِ مِنْ تُرْبَةٍ وَ طُوبَى لِمَنْ* *يُقْتَلُ حَوْلَكِ** قَالَ وَ كَذَلِكَ صَنَعَ صَاحِبُ سُلَيْمَانَ تَكَلَّمَ بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمِ فَخَسَفَ مَا بَيْنَ سَرِيرِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَ بَيْنَ الْعَرْشِ مِنْ سُهُولَةِ الْأَرْضِ وَ حُزُونَتِهَا حَتَّى الْتَقَتِ الْقِطْعَتَانِ فَاجْتَرَّ الْعَرْشُ قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ مِنْ تَحْتِ سَرِيرِي قَالَ وَ دُحِيَتْ فِي أَسْرَعَ مِنْ طَرْفَةِ الْعَيْنِ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 36*




*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*بحارالأنوار ج : 44 ص: 238*
**** 28-* *كامل الزيارات**:*
*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الرَّزَّازُ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي الْخَطَّابِ وَ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ مَرْوَانَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ* *بُرَيْدٍ الْعِجْلِيِّ** قَالَ قُلْتُ* *لأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه* *السلام** يَا* *ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ** أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ اللهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ حَيْثُ يَقُولُ:*
*وَ اذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتابِ إِسْماعِيلَ إِنَّهُ كانَ صادِقَ الْوَعْدِ وَ كانَ رَسُولًا نَبِيًّا*
*أَكَانَ* *إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عليه* *السلام؟*
*فَإِنَّ الناسَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنهُ* *إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ*
*فَقَالَ عليه السلام :*
*إِنَّ** إِسْمَاعِيلَ** مَاتَ قَبْلَ* *إِبْرَاهِيمَ** وَ إِنَّ* *إِبْرَاهِيمَ** كَانَ حُجَّةً لِلَّهِ قَائِداً صَاحِبَ شَرِيعَةٍ فَإِلَى مَنْ أُرْسِلَ إِسْمَاعِيلُ إِذَنْ؟؟*
*قلتُ:*
*فَمَنْ كَانَ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ؟؟*
*قَالَ :*
*ذَاكَ* *إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ حِزْقِيلَ** النَبِيِّ بَعَثَهُ اللهُ إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَكَذبُوهُ وَ قَتلُوهُ وَ سَلَخوا وَجْهَهُ فَغَضِبَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِمْ لَهُ فَوَجَّهَ إِلَيْهِ سَطَاطَائِيلَ مَلَكَ الْعَذَابِ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا* *إِسْمَاعِيلُ* *أَنَا سَطَاطَائِيلُ مَلَكُ الْعَذَابِ وَجَّهَنِي رَبُّ الْعِزَّةِ إِلَيْكَ لأُعَذبَ قَوْمَكَ بِأَنْوَاعِ الْعَذَابِ إِنْ شِئْتَ؟*
*فَقَالَ لَهُ** إِسْمَاعِيلُ:*
*لا حَاجَةَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ يَا سَطَاطَائِيلُ‏*
*فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ فَمَا حَاجَتُكَ يَا* *إِسْمَاعِيلُ؟؟*
*فَقَالَ* *إِسْمَاعِيلُ**:* 
*يَا رَبِّ إِنَّكَ أَخَذْتَ الْمِيثَاقَ لِنَفْسِكَ بِالرُّبُوبِيَّةِ وَ لِمُحَمَّدٍ بِالنُّبُوَّةِ وَ لأَوْصِيَائِهِ بِالْوَلايَةِ وَ أَخْبَرْتَ خَلْقَكَ بِمَا تَفْعَلُ أُمَّتُهُ* *بِالْحُسَيْنِ* *ب**ْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام* *مِنْ بَعْدِ نَبِيِّهَا وَ إِنَّكَ وَعَدْتَ** الْحُسَيْنَ** أَنْ تَكُرَّهُ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يَنْتَقِمَ بِنَفْسِهِ مِمَّنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ بِهِ فَحَاجَتِي إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبِّ أَنْ تَكُرَّنِي إِلَى الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى أَنْتَقِمَ مِمَّنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ بِي مَا فَعَلَ كَمَا تَكُرُّ** الْحُسَيْنَ* *فَوَعَدَ اللَّهُ* *إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنَ حِزْقِيلَ** ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ يَكُرُّ مَعَ* 
*الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه* *السلام* 
*وقفة :*
*ان اسماعيل بن حزقيل عليه السلام كان يقصد بان يكرّ مع الامام الحسين عليه السلام في الرجعة حينما يرجع الامام الحسين عليه السلام للدنيا لياخذ ثاره ممن ظلمه فالكرّة هنا تعني الرجعة.* 
**** 29-* *كامل الزيارات**:*
*أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدٍ عَنِ الْيَقْطِينِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْقَمَّاطِ عَنِ* *ابْنِ أَبِي يَعْفُورٍ** عَنْ* 
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ :* 
*بَيْنَا* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** فِي مَنْزِلِ* 
*فَاطِمَةَ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ** فِي حَجْرِهِ إِذْ بَكَى وَ خَرَّ سَاجِداً ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَا* *فَاطِمَةُ يَا بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ** إِنَّ العَلِيَّ الأَعْلَى تَرَاءَى لِي فِي بَيْتِكَ هَذَا سَاعَتِي هَذِهِ فِي أَحْسَنِ صُورَةٍ وَ أَهْيَإِ هَيْئَةٍ وَ قَالَ لِي : يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَتُحِبُّ الْحُسَيْنَ؟* 
*فَقلتُ:* 
*نَعَمْ قُرَّةُ عَيْنِي وَ رَيْحَانَتِي وَ ثَمَرَةُ فُؤَادِي وَ جِلْدَةُ مَا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيَّ. فَقَالَ لِي:*
*يَا* *مُحَمَّدُ* *وَ وَضَعَ يَدَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِ** الْحُسَيْنِ** بُورِكَ مِنْ مَولُودٍ عَلَيْهِ بَرَكَاتِي وَ صَلَوَاتِي وَ رَحْمَتِي وَ رِضْوَانِي وَ لَعْنَتِي وَ سَخَطِي وَ عَذَابِي وَ خِزْيِي وَ نَكَالِي عَلَى مَنْ قَتَلَهُ وَ نَاصَبَهُ وَ نَاوَاهُ وَ نَازَعَهُ أَمَا إِنَّهُ سَيِّدُ الشُّهَدَاءِ مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ وَ الآخِرِينَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الآخِرَةِ وَ سَيِّدُ شَبَابِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ مِنَ الْخَلْقِ أَجْمَعِينَ وَ أَبُوهُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْهُ وَ خَيْرٌ فَأَقْرِئْهُ السَّلامَ وَ بَشِّرْهُ بِأَنَّهُ رَايَةُ الْهُدَى وَ مَنَارُ أَوْلِيَائِي وَ حَفِيظِي وَ شَهِيدِي عَلَى خَلْقِي وَ خَازِنُ عِلْمِي وَ حُجَّتِي عَلَى أَهْلِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ أَهْلِ الْأَرَضِينَ وَ الثَّقَلَيْنِ الْجِنِّ وَ الْإِنْسِ* 
*وقفة وبيان :*
*وهذه الرواية جدا واضحة كما في القرآن الكريم استعمال هذه العبارات بشكل واضح جدا فكلما قلتم هناك قولوا هنا :*
*إِنَّ الَّذينَ يُبايِعُونَكَ إِنَّما يُبايِعُونَ اللَّهَ يَدُ اللَّهِ فَوْقَ أَيْديهِم**‏(الفتح )*
*فهنا يد الله تعالى فوق ايدي المسلمين ورأس* 
*الامام الحسين عليه السلام اجل واعظم من كل المسلمين؛ بل لا قياس !وعشرات الايات مثل هذه التي وردت فيها يد الله تعالى .*
*واما تجلي رب العالمين :*
*َ** لَمَّا جاءَ مُوسى‏ لِميقاتِنا وَ كَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قالَ رَبِّ أَرِني‏ أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قالَ لَنْ تَراني‏ وَ لكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى**الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَراني‏ فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَ خَرَّ مُوسى‏ صَعِقاً فَلَمَّا أَفاقَ قالَ سُبْحانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَ أَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنينَ** (143)(**الاعراف**)*
*إِلى‏ رَبِّها ناظِرَةٌ** (23)(**القيامة**)*
** 30- عن كتاب الإرشاد:* 
*رَوَى الأَوْزَاعِيُّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شَدَّادٍ عَنْ أُمِّ الْفَضْلِ بِنْتِ الْحَارِثِ أَنَّهَا دَخَلَتْ عَلَى* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** فَقَالَتْ* *يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ** رَأَيْتُ الليْلَةَ حُلُماً مُنْكَراً*
*قَالَ وَ مَا هُوَ؟*
*قَالَتْ: إِنَّهُ شَدِيد!!* 
*قَالَ: وَ مَا هُوَ؟* 
*قَالَتْ :رَأَيْتُ كَأَنَّ قِطْعَةً مِنْ جَسَدِكَ قَدْ قُطِعَتْ وَ وُضِعَتْ فِي حَجْرِي!* 
*فَقَالَ:* 
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ** خَيْراً رَأَيْتِ تَلِدُ** فَاطِمَةُ** غُلاماً فَيَكُونُ فِي حَجْرِكِ فَوَلَدَتْ* *فَاطِمَةُ عليه السلام الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام*
*قَالَتْ: وَ كَانَ فِي حَجْرِي كَمَا قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ* *فَدَخَلْتُ بِهِ يَوْماً عَلَى* *النَّبِيِّ** فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي حَجْرِ* 
*رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله*
*ثُمَّ حَانَتْ مِنِّي التِفَاتَةً فَإِذَا عَيْنَا* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ** تُهْرِقَانِ بِالدُّمُوعِ فَقُلْتُ:* 
*بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَ أُمِّي يَا* *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ** مَا لَكَ؟!*
*قَالَ :*
*أَتَانِي** جَبْرَئِيلُ** فَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّ أُمَّتِي يَقْتُلُ [تَقْتُلُ‏] ابْنِي هَذَا وَ أَتَانِي بِتُرْبَةٍ حَمْرَاءَ مِنْ تُرْبَتِهِ .*
**** عن كتاب الإرشاد:* 
*رَوَى سِمَاكٌ عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُخَارِقِ عَنْ* *أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ* *قَالَتْ :*
*بَيْنَا* *رَسُولُ اللهِ** ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ جَالِساً وَ الْحُسَيْنُ جَالِسٌ فِي حَجْرِهِ إِذ هَمَلَتْ عَيْنَاهُ بِالدُّمُوعِ فَقلْتُ لَهُ:* 
*يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ** مَا لِي أَرَاكَ تَبْكِي جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ ؟!*
*قَالَ : جَاءَنِي* *جَبْرَئِيلُ* *فَعَزَّانِي بِابْنِيَ* *الحُسَيْنِ* *وَ أَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّ طَائِفَةً مِنْ أُمَّتِي تَقتلُهُ لا أَنَالَهَا اللهُ شَفَاعَتِي .*
** وَ رُوِيَ بِإِسْنَادٍ آخَرَ:*
*عَنْ* *أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا** أَنهَا قَالَتْ:* 
*خَرَجَ* *رَسُولُ اللهِ** مِنْ عِنْدِنَا ذَاتَ لَيْلَةٍ فَغَابَ عَنا طَوِيلا ثُمَّ جَاءَنَا وَ هُوَ أَشْعَثُ أَغبَرُ وَ يَدُهُ مَضْمُومَة فَقلْتُ لَهُ:*
*يَا* *رَسُولَ اللهِ** مَا لِي أَرَاكَ شَعِثاً مُغْبَرّاً ؟!*
*فَقَالَ:*
*أُسْرِيَ بِي فِي هَذَا الوَقْتِ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ مِنَ العِرَاقِ يُقَالُ لَهُ كَرْبَلاءُ فَأُرِيتُ فِيهِ مَصْرَعَ* *الْحُسَيْنِ* *ابْنِي وَ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنْ وُلدِي وَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَلَمْ أَزَلْ أَلقطُ* *دِمَاءَهُمْ** فَهَا هُوَ فِي يَدِي وَ بَسَطَهَا إِلَيَّ فَقَالَ خُذِيهَا فَاحْفَظِي بِهَا فَأَخَذتُهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ شِبْهُ تُرَابٍ أَحْمَرَ فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي قَارُورَةٍ وَ شَدَدْتُ رَأْسَهَا وَ احْتَفَظْتُ بِهَا فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ* *الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام** مِنْ مَكَّةَ مُتَوَجِّهاً نَحْوَ الْعِرَاقِ كُنْتُ أُخْرِجُ تِلكَ الْقَارُورَةَ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَ لَيْلَةٍ وَ أَشَمُّهَا وَ أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا ثمَّ أَبْكِي لِمُصَابِهِ فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي اليَوْمِ الْعَاشِرِ مِنَ المُحَرَّمِ وَ هُوَ اليَوْمُ الَّذِي قُتِلَ فِيهِ*
*عليه السلام** أَخْرَجْتُهَا فِي أَوَّلِ النهَارِ وَ هِيَ بِحَالِهَا ثُمَّ عُدْتُ إِلَيْهَا آخِرَ النهَارِ فَإِذَا هِيَ* *دَمٌ عَبِيطٌ* *فَصِحْتُ فِي بَيْتِي وَ بَكَيْتُ وَ كَظَمْتُ‏*
*غَيْظِي مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَسْمَعَ أَعْدَاؤُهُمْ بِالمَدِينَةِ فَيَتَسَرَّعُوا بِالشَّمَاتَةِ فَلَمْ أَزَلْ حَافِظَةً لِلْوَقْتِ وَ الْيَوْمِ حَتَّى جَاءَ النَّاعِي يَنْعَاهُ فَحُقِّقَ مَا رَأَيْتُ .*

----------


## eman.7

يعطيك العافيه


السلام على الحسين و اهل بيته 


تحياتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 37


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهمصل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم

شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين 


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

من كنت مولاه فعليمولاه


4- وَ رُوِيَ فِي بَعْضِ كُتبِ المَنَاقِبِ المُعتَبَرَةِ :
عَنِ الحَسَنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْهَمْدَانِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ الحَدَّادِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الكَاتِبِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ قَالَتْ:
جَاءَ جَبْرَئِيلُ إِلَى النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالَ :
إِنَّ أمتَكَ تَقتُلُهُ يَعْنِي الحُسَيْنَ بَعْدَكَ ثمَّ قَالَ : أَلا أُرِيكَ مِنْ تربَتِهِ؟
قَالَتْ فَجَاءَ بِحَصَيَاتٍ فَجَعَلَهُنَّ رَسُولُ اللهِ فِي قَارُورَةٍ فَلَمَّا كَانَ لَيلَة قَتلِ الحُسَيْنِ قَالَتْ أُم سَلَمَةَ سَمِعْتُ قَائِلا يَقُولُ :

أَيُّهَا القَاتِلُونَ جَهْلًا حُسَيْناً ** أَبشِرُوا بِالعَذَابِ وَ التنكِيلِ‏
قَدْ لعِنتمْ عَلى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ ** و مُوسَى وَ صَاحِبِ الإِنجِيلِ‏

قَالَتْ فَبَكَيْتُ فَفَتحتُ القارُورَةَ فَإِذَا قَدْ حَدَثَ فِيهَا دَمٌ

بحارالأنوار ج : 44 ص: 242

35- وَ رُوِيَ فِي مُؤَلفَاتِ بَعْضِ الأَصْحَابِ عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ قَالَتْ:
دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللهِ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ وَ دَخَلَ فِي أَثَرِهِ الحَسَنُ وَ الحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام وَ جَلَسَا إِلَى جَانِبَيْهِ فَأَخَذَ الحَسَنَ عَلَى رُكبَتِهِ اليُمْنَى وَ الحُسَيْنَ عَلَى رُكبَتِهِ اليُسْرَى وَ جَعَلَ يُقَبِّلُ هَذَا تَارَةً وَ هَذَا أُخْرَى‏ وَ إِذَا بِجَبْرَئِيلَ قَد نَزَلَ وَ قَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ إِنكَ لَتحِبُّ الحَسَنَ وَ الحُسَيْنَ؟ 
فَقَالَ :
وَ كَيْفَ لا أُحِبُّهُمَا وَ هُمَا رَيْحَانَتَايَ مِنَ الدُنيَا وَ قرتَا عَيْنِي؟!
فَقَالَ جَبْرَئِيلُ:
يَا نَبِيَّ اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ حَكَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا بِأَمْرٍ فَاصْبِرْ لَهُ فَقَالَ :
وَ مَا هُوَ يَا أَخِي؟
فَقَالَ:
قَدْ حَكَمَ عَلَى هَذَا الحَسَنِ أَنْ يَمُوتَ مَسْمُوماً وَ عَلَى هَذَا الحُسَيْنِ أَنْ يَمُوتَ مَذبُوحاً وَ إِنَّ لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ دَعْوَةً مُسْتجَابَةً فَإِنْ شِئتَ كَانَتْ دَعْوَتُكَ لِوَلَدَيْكَ الحَسَنِ وَ الحُسَيْنِ فَادْعُ اللهَ أَنْ يُسَلمَهُمَا مِنَ السمِّ وَ القَتلِ وَ إِنْ شِئتَ كَانَتْ مُصِيبَتُهُمَا ذَخِيرَةً فِي شَفَاعَتِكَ لِلعُصَاةِ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ >
فَقَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله: 
يَا جَبْرَئِيلُ أَنَا رَاضٍ بِحُكْمِ رَبِّي لا أُرِيدُ إِلا مَا يُرِيدُهُ وَ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُ أَنْ تَكُونَ 
دَعْوَتِي ذَخِيرَةً لِشَفَاعَتِي فِي العُصَاةِ مِنْ أُمتِي وَ يَقضِيَ اللهُ فِي وَلَدَيَّ مَا يَشَاءُ .


* وَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ يَحْيَى قَالَ دَخَلنَا مَعَ عَلِيٍّ إِلَى صِفِّينَ فَلَمَّا حَاذَى نَينَوَى نَادَى صَبْراً يَا عَبْدَ اللهِ فَقَالَ:
دَخَلتُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ وَ عَيْنَاهُ تَفِيضَانِ فَقلتُ بِأَبِي أَنتَ وَ أُمِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ مَا لِعَيْنَيكِ تَفِيضَانِ أَغضَبَكَ أَحَدٌ قَالَ لا بَلْ كَانَ عِندِي جَبْرَئِيلُ فَأَخبَرَنِي أَنَّ الحُسَيْنَ يُقتَلُ بِشَاطِئِ الفُرَاتِ وَ قَالَ هَلْ لَكَ أَنْ أُشِمَّكَ مِنْ ترْبَتِهِ؟؟
قُلتُ:
نَعَمْ
فَمَدَّ يَدَهُ فَأَخَذَ قَبْضَةً مِنْ تُرَابٍ فَأَعْطَانِيهَا فَلَمْ أَمْلِكْ عَيْنِي أَنْ‏ فَاضَتَا ؛ وَ اسْمُ الأَرْضِ كَرْبَلاءُ فَلَمَّا أَتتْ عَلَيْهِ سَنَتانِ خَرَجَ النبِيُّ إِلَى سَفَرٍ فَوَقَفَ فِي بَعْضِ الطرِيقِ وَ اسْترْجَعَ وَ دَمَعَتْ عَيْناهُ فَسُئِلَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ?
فَقَالَ :
هَذَا جَبْرَئِيلُ يُخْبِرُنِي عَنْ أَرْضٍ بِشَط الفُرَاتِ يُقَالُ لَهَا كَرْبَلاءُ يُقتَلُ فِيهَا وَلَدِيَ الحُسَيْنُ وَ كَأَنِّي أَنظُرُ إِلَيهِ وَ إِلَى مَصْرَعِهِ وَ مَدْفَنِهِ بِهَا وَ كَأَني أَنظُرُ عَلَى السَّبَايَا عَلَى أَقتابِ المَطَايَا وَ قَدْ أُهْدِيَ رَأسُ وَلَدِيَ الحُسَيْنِ إِلَى يَزِيدَ لَعَنَهُ اللهُ فَوَ اللهِ مَا يَنظُرُ أَحَدٌ إِلَى رَأسِ الحُسَيْنِ وَ يَفرَحُ إِلا خَالَفَ اللهُ بَيْنَ قَلبِهِ وَ لِسَانِهِ وَ عَذبَهُ اللهُ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً؛ ثمَّ رَجَعَ النبِيُّ مِنْ سَفَرِهِ مَغمُوماً مَهْمُوماً كَئِيباً حَزِيناً فَصَعِدَ المِنبَرَ وَ أَصْعَدَ مَعَهُ الحَسَنَ وَ الحُسَيْنَ وَ خَطَبَ وَ وَعَظَ الناسَ فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنْ خُطبَتِهِ وَضَعَ يَدَهُ اليُمْنَى عَلَى رَأسِ الحَسَنِ وَ يَدَهُ اليُسْرَى عَلَى رَأسِ الحُسَيْنِ وَ قَالَ :
اللهُمَّ إِنَّ مُحَمداً عَبْدُكَ وَ رَسُولُكَ وَ هَذَانِ أَطَايِبُ عِترَتِي وَ خِيَارُ أُرُومَتِي وَ أَفضَلُ ذُريتِي وَ مَنْ أُخَلفُهُمَا فِي أُمتِي وَ قَدْ أَخْبَرَنِي جَبْرَئِيلُ أَن وَلَدِي هَذَا مَقْولٌ بِالسمِّ وَ الآخَرُ شَهِيدٌ مُضَرَّجٌ بِالدَمِ اللهُمَّ فَبَارِكْ لَهُ فِي قَتلِهِ وَ اجْعَلهُ مِنْ سَادَاتِ الشهَدَاءِ اللهُمَّ وَ لا تبَارِكْ فِي قَاتِلِهِ وَ خَاذِلِهِ وَ أَصْلِهِ حَرَّ نَارِكَ وَ احْشُرْهُ فِي أَسْفَلِ دَرْكِ الجَحِيمِ قَالَ:
فَضَج الناسُ بِالبُكَاءِ وَ العَوِيلِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ النبِيُّ :
أَيُّهَا الِناسُ أَ تَبْكُونَهُ وَ لا تَنصُرُونَهُ؟! 
اللهُمَّ فَكُنْ أَنتَ لَهُ وَلِياً وَ نَاصِراً
ثمَّ قَالَ :
يَا قَومِ 
إِنِّي مُخَلفٌ فِيكُمُ الثقَلَيْنِ كِتَابَ اللهِ وَ عِترَتِي 
وَ أُرُومَتِي وَ مِزَاجَ مَائِي وَ ثَمَرَةَ فُؤَادِي وَ مُهْجَتِي لنْ يَفتَرِقَا حَتى يَرِدَا عَلَيَّ الحَوْضَ أَلا وَ إِنِّي لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ إِلا مَا أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي أَنْ أَسْأَلَكُمْ عَنهُ أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنِ المَوَدةِ فِي القرْبَى وَ احْذَرُوا أَنْ تلقَوْنِي غَداً عَلَى الحَوْضِ وَ قَدْ آذَيتُمْ عِترَتِي وَ قَتَلتُمْ أَهْلَ بَيْتِي وَ ظَلَمْتُمُوهُمْ 
أَلا إِنهُ 
سَيَرِدُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ ثَلاثُ رَايَاتٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ الأُولَى رَايَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ مُظلِمَةٌ قَدْ فَزِعَتْ مِنْهَا المَلائِكَةُ فَتَقِفُ عَلَيَّ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ: مَنْ أَنْتُمْ فَيَنسَوْنَ ذِكْرِي وَ يَقولُونَ نَحنُ أَهلُ التوْحِيدِ مِنَ العَرَبِ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا أَحمَدُ نَبِيُّ العَرَبِ وَ العَجَمِ فَيَقُولُونَ‏ نَحْنُ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ >
فَأَقُولُ :
كَيْفَ خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي فِي
أَهْلِ بَيْتِي وَ عِتْرَتِي وَ كِتَابِ رَبِّي ؟؟
فَيَقُولُونَ :
أَمَّا الْكِتَابُ فَضَيَّعْنَاهُ وَ أَمَّا الْعِتْرَةُ فَحَرَصْنَا أَنْ نُبِيدَهُمْ عَنْ جَدِيدِ الأَرْضِ فَلَمَّا أَسْمَعُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمْ أُعْرِضُ عَنْهُمْ وَجْهِي فَيَصْدِرُونَ عِطَاشاً مُسْوَدَّةً وُجُوهُهُمْ ثُمَّ تَرِدُ عَلَيَّ رَايَةٌ أُخْرَى أَشَدُّ سَوَاداً مِنَ الأُولَى فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ:
كَيْفَ خَلَفتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي فِي 
الثقَلَيْنِ كِتَابَ اللهِ وَ عِتْرَتِي ؟؟
فَيَقُولُونَ :
أَمَّا الأَكْبَرُ فَخَالَفنَاهُ وَ أَمَّا الأَصْغَرُ فَمَزقْنَاهُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ فَأَقُولُ إِلَيكُمْ عَنِّي فَيَصْدِرُونَ عِطَاشاً مُسْوَدَّةً وُجُوهُهُمْ ثمَّ تَرِدُ عَلَيَّ رَايَةٌ تَلمَعُ وُجُوهُهُمْ نُوراً فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ مَنْ أَنْتمْ؟؟ فَيَقُولونَ:
نَحْنُ أَهْلُ كَلِمَةِ التوْحِيدِ وَ التقوَى مِنْ أُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ المُصْطَفَى وَ نَحْنُ بَقِيَّةُ أَهْلِ الحَقِّ حَمَلنَا كِتَابَ رَبِّنَا وَ حَللنَا حَلالَهُ وَ حَرَّمْنَا حَرَامَهُ وَ أَحْبَبْنَا ذريَّةَ نَبِيِّنَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَ نَصَرْنَاهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا نَصَرْنَا بِهِ أَنْفُسَنَا وَ قَاتَلنَا مَعَهُمْ مَنْ نَاوَاهُمْ .
فَأَقولُ لَهُمْ أَبْشِرُوا فَأَنَا نَبِيكُمْ مُحَمَّدٌ و لَقَدْ كُنتُمْ فِي الدنيَا كَمَا قُلتُمْ
ثُمَّ 
أُسْقِيهِمْ مِنْ حَوْضِي فَيَصْدِرُونَ مَرْوِيِّينَ مُسْتَبْشِرِينَ ثُمَّ يَدْخُلُونَ الجَنَّةَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدَ الآبِدِينَ.
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 39


شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى الله لكم حوائج الدارين 


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم

بحارالأنوار ج : 44 ص: 256

4- عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق:
_الْقَطانُ عَنِ السُّكرِيِّ عَنِ الجَوْهَرِيِّ عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ حَفصٍ الدَّارِمِيِّ عَنْ حُسَيْنٍ الأَشْقَرِ عَنْ مَنصُورِ بْنِ الأَسْوَدِ عَنْ أَبِي حَسَّانَ التيْمِيِّ عَنْ نَشِيطِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنهُمْ_ عَنْ جَرْدَاءَ بِنتِ سَمِينٍ عَنْ زَوْجِهَا هَرْثمَةَ بْنِ أَبِي مُسْلِمٍ قَالَ: غَزَوْنَا مَعَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام صِفينَ فَلمَّا انصَرَفْنَا نَزَلَ بِكَرْبَلاءَ فَصَلى بِهَا الغَدَاةَ ثُمَّ رَفَعَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ ترْبَتِهَا فَشَمَّهَا ثمَّ قَالَ وَاهاً لَكَ أَيتُهَا الترْبَة لَيَحْشُرَنَّ مِنكَ أَقوَامٌ يَدْخُلونَ الجَنةَ... بِغَيْرِ حِسابٍ
فَرَجَعَ هَرْثَمَةُ إِلَى زَوْجَتِهِ وَ كَانَتْ شِيعَةً لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام فَقَالَ: 
أَ لا أُحَدِّثكَ عَنْ ولِيِّكَ أَبِي الحَسَنِ نَزَلَ بِكَرْبَلاءَ فَصَلى ثمَّ رَفَعَ إِلَيهِ مِنْ تُرْبَتِهَا فَقَالَ: 
وَاهاً لَكَ أَيتُهَا الترْبَةُ لَيحْشُرَنَّ مِنكَ أَقْوَامٌ يَدْخُلونَ الجَنَّةَ... بِغَيْرِ حِسابٍ قَالَتْ :
أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ فَإِنَّ أَمِيرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام لَمْ يَقلْ إِلا حَقاً فَلمَّا قَدِمَ الحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام قَالَ هَرْثَمَةُ :
كُنْتُ فِي البَعْثِ الذِينَ بَعَثَهُمْ عُبَيْدُ اللهِ بْنُ زِيَادٍ لَعَنَهُمُ اللهُ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَنزِلَ وَ الشجَرَ ذَكَرْتُ الحَدِيثَ فَجَلَسْتُ عَلَى بَعِيرِي ثُمَّ صِرْتُ إِلَى الحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَسَلمْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَ أَخْبَرْتُهُ بِمَا سَمِعْتُ مِنْ أَبِيهِ فِي ذَلِكَ المَنزِلِ الذِي نَزَلَ بِهِ الحُسَيْنُ فَقَالَ :
مَعَنَا أَنتَ أَمْ علَينَا فَقُلتُ :
لا مَعَكَ وَ لا عَلَيْكَ خَلفتُ صِبْيَةً أَخَافُ عَلَيهِمْ _عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَادٍ_ قَالَ:
فَامْضِ حَيْثُ لا تَرَى لَنَا مَقتلا وَ لا تَسْمَعُ لَنَا صَوْتاً فَوَ الذِي نَفسُ حُسَيْنٍ بِيَدِهِ لا يَسْمَعُ اليَوْمَ وَاعيتنا أَحَدٌ فَلا يُعِينُنا إِلا كَبَّهُ اللهُ لوجْهِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنمَ .
بيان :
ان هرثمة ترك نصرة الامام الحسين عليه السلام لايام معدودة يعيشها بحجة اولاده وصبيته ؛ والان مئات السنين هو يعيش الندم حيث لا ينفع الندم ؛ مات هو ودفن صبيته وحرم السعادة واصبح سبب لشقوته وصبيته.
وكل هذا كان لاعراضه عن كلام خالقه حيث قال تعالى :

لَنْ تنفعَكُمْ أَرْحامُكُمْ وَ لا أَوْلادُكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَكُمْ وَ اللَّهُ بِما تَعْمَلُونَ بَصيرٌ (3)(الممتحنة)

يا أَيُّهَا الذينَ آمنُوا لا تلهِكُمْ أَمْوالكُمْ و لا أَولادُكُمْ عنْ ذكرِ اللهِ وَ مَنْ يَفعَلْ ذلكَ فَأولئِكَ هُمُ الخاسِرُونَ (9)(المنافقون)

يا أَيُّهَا الذينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْواجِكُمْ و أَوْلادِكُمْ عَدُوا لَكُم فَاحْذَرُوهُم وَ إِنْ تعفوا وَ تَصفحُوا وَ تَغفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللهَ غفُورٌ رحيمٌ (14)(التغابن )

تفسيرالقمي 2 372 64- سورة التغابن مدنية آياتها ثماني عشرة .. 371

و في رواية أبي الجارود عن أبي جعفر عليه السلام في قوله : 
إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْواجِكُمْ وَ أَوْلادِكُمْ عَدُوًّا لَكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ ؛ 
و ذلك أن الرجل كان إذا أراد الهجرة 
إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله تعلق به ابنه و امرأته و قالوا:
ننشدك الله أن تذهب عنا و تدعنا فنضيع بعدك فمنهم من يطيع أهله فيقيم فحذرهم الله أبناءهم و نساءهم و نهاهم عن طاعتهم و منهم من يمضي و يذرهم و يقول : 
أما و الله لئن لم تهاجروا معي ثم يجمع الله بيني و بينكم في دار الهجرة لا أنفعكم بشي‏ء أبدا، فلما جمع الله بينه و بينهم أمره الله أن يوفي و يحسن و يصلهم فقال:
و إِنْ تَعفوا وَ تَصْفَحُوا وَ تَغفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللهَ غفورٌ رَحِيمٌ .

----------


## احلى عراقية

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
عاشت الايادي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> عاشت الايادي على الموضوع الرائع



الشكر لاحلى عراقية
وفقتي وجعلك الله تعالى اتقى واعف عراقية 
ذاك يفرحنا حقا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 41

شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى الله لكم جميع حوائج الدارين 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
*بحارالأنوار ج : 44 ص: 259*

8-عن كتاب قرب الإسناد: 
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى عَنِ القَدَاحِ عَنْ
جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
مَرَّ عَلِيٌّ بِكَرْبَلاءَ فِي اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ قَالَ: فَلَمَّا مَرَّ بِهَا تَرَقرَقَتْ عَيْنَاهُ لِلبُكَاءِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: 
هَذَا مُنَاخُ رِكَابِهِمْ وَ هَذَا مُلقَى رِحَالِهِمْ وَ هَاهُنَا تهَرَاقُ دِمَاؤُهُمْ ؛ طوبَى لَكِ مِنْ تُرْبَةٍ عَلَيْكِ تُهَرَاقُ دِمَاءُ الأَحِبَّةِ .
*9*- عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات‏:
عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ :
مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَحْيَا حَيَاتِي وَ يَمُوتَ مِيتَتِي وَ يَدْخُلَ جَنةَ رَبِّيَ التِي وَعَدَنِي؛ جَنةَ عَدْنٍ مَنزِلِي قَضِيبٌ مِنْ قضْبَانِهِ غرَسَهُ رَبِّي تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى بِيَدِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ: كُنْ فَكَانَ فَلْيَتَوَلَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ الأَوْصِيَاءَ مِنْ‏ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ إِنَّهُمُ الأَئِمَّةُ مِنْ بَعْدِي هُمْ عِتْرَتِي مِنْ لَحْمِي وَ دَمِي رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ فَضْلِي وَ عِلْمِي وَ وَيْلٌ لِلْمُنْكِرِينَ فَضْلَهُمْ مِنْ أُمَّتِيَ الْقَاطِعِينَ صِلَتِي وَ اللَّهِ لَيَقْتُلُنَّ ابْنِي لا أَنَالَهُمُ اللَّهُ شَفَاعَتِي .
10- عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات‏:
عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ تَغْلِبَ 
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَحْيَا حَيَاتِي وَ يَمُوتَ مِيتَتِي وَ يَدْخُلَ جَنَّةَ رَبِّي جَنَّةَ عَدْنٍ غَرَسَهُ رَبِّي فَلْيَتَوَلَّ عَلِيّاً وَ ليُعَادِ عَدُوَّهُ وَ لْيَأْتَمَّ بِالأَوْصِيَاءِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ فَإِنَّهُمْ أَئِمَّةُ الْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِي أَعْطَاهُمُ اللَّهُ فَهْمِي وَ عِلْمِي وَ هُمْ عِتْرَتِي مِنْ لَحْمِي وَ دَمِي إِلَى اللَّهِ أَشْكُو مِنْ أُمَّتِيَ الْمُنْكِرِينَ لِفَضْلِهِمُ الْقَاطِعِينَ فِيهِمْ صِلَتِي وَ ايْمُ اللَّهِ لَيَقْتُلُنَّ ابْنِي يَعْنِي الْحُسَيْنَ لا أَنَالَهُمُ اللَّهُ شَفَاعَتِي .
11- عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات‏: 
عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ عَنْ سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفَلَةَ قَالَ :
أَنَا عِنْدَ أَمِيرِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام إِذ أَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ : 
يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ جِئْتُكَ مِنْ وَادِي القرَى وَ قَدْ مَاتَ خَالِدُ بْنُ عَرْفَطَةَ فَقَالَ لَهُ 
أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ:
إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَمُتْ فَأَعَادَهَا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ 
عَلِيٌّ عليهالسلام لَمْ يَمُتْ وَ الذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ لا يَمُوتُ فَأَعَادَهَا عَلَيْهِ الثالِثَةَ فَقَالَ:
سُبْحَانَ اللهِ أُخْبِرُكَ أَنَّهُ مَاتَ وَ تَقُولُ لَمْ يَمُتْ؟! فَقَالَ لَهُ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام :
لَمْ يَمُتْ وَ الذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لا يَمُوتُ حَتى يَقودَ جَيْشَ ضَلالَةٍ يَحْمِلُ رَايَتَهُ حَبِيبُ بْنُ جَمَّازٍ قَالَ فَسَمِعَ بِذَلِكَ حَبِيبٌ فَأَتَى أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: أُنَاشِدُكَ فِيَّ وَ إِنِّي لَكَ شِيعَةٌ وَ قَدْ ذَكَرْتَنِي بِأَمْرٍ لا وَ اللهِ مَا أَعْرِفُهُ مِنْ نَفْسِي !! 
فَقَالَ لَهُ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام :
إِنْ كُنْتَ حَبِيبَ بْنَ جَمَّازٍ فَتَحْمِلَنهَا فَوَلى حَبِيبُ بْنُ جَمَّازٍ وَ قَالَ: إِنْ كُنْتَ حَبِيبَ‏ بْنَ جَمَّازٍ لَتَحْمِلَنهَا قَالَ أَبُو حَمْزَةَ :
فَوَ اللهِ مَا مَاتَ حَتَّى بَعَثَ عُمَرُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ إِلَى الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام وَ جَعَلَ خَالِدَ بْنَ عَرْفَطَةَ عَلَى مُقَدِّمَتِهِ وَ حَبِيبٌ صَاحِبُ رَايَتِهِ 
(لايجوز نقل الموضوع شرعا بدون ذكر الكاتب )
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))</i>

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 42
شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى الله لكم حوائج الدارين 


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


بحارالأنوار ج : 44 ص: 261

عن كتاب كامل الزيارات‏: عَنْ 
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ: 
كَانَ
الحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ
ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ فِي حَجْرِ 
النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله
يُلاعِبُهُ وَ يُضَاحِكُهُ فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ :
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا أَشَدَّ إِعْجَابَكَ بِهَذَا الصَّبِيِّ؟! 
فَقَالَ لَهَا:
وَيْلَكِ وَ كَيْفَ لا أُحِبُّهُ وَ لا أُعْجِبُ بِهِ وَ هُوَ ثَمَرَةُ فُؤَادِي وَ قُرَّةُ عَيْنِي
أَمَا إِنَّ أُمَّتِي سَتَقتُلهُ فَمَنْ زَارَهُ بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ كَتَبَ اللهُ لَهُ حَجَّةً مِنْ حِجَجِي قَالَتْ:
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ حَجَّةً مِنْ حِجَجِكَ؟!
قَالَ:
نَعَمْ وَ حَجَّتَيْنِ مِنْ حِجَجِي قَالَتْ:
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ حَجَّتَيْنِ مِنْ حِجَجِكَ ؟!
قَالَ: نَعَمْ وَ أَرْبَعَةً قَالَ فَلَمْ تَزَلْ تزاده وَ يَزِيدُ وَ يُضَعِّفُ حَتَّى بَلَغَ تِسْعِينَ حَجَّةً مِنْ حِجَجِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله بِأَعْمَارِهَا 
13- كتاب كامل الزيارات‏: 
عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ 
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله : 
مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَحْيَا حَيَاتِي وَ يَمُوتَ مَمَاتِي وَ يَدْخُلَ جَنَّتِي جَنَّةَ عَدْنٍ غَرَسَهَا رَبِّي بِيَدِهِ فَليَتَوَلَّ
عَلِيّاً
وَ يَعْرِفُ فَضْلَهُ وَ الأَوْصِيَاءَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَ يَتَبَرَّأُ مِنْ عَدُوِّي أَعْطَاهُمُ اللَّهُ فَهْمِي وَ عِلْمِي هُمْ عِترَتِي
مِنْ لَحْمِي وَ دَمِي أَشْكُو إِلَيْكَ رَبِّي عَدُوُّهُمْ مِنْ أُمَّتِي المُنكِرِينَ لِفَضْلِهِمُ القَاطِعِينَ فِيهِمْ صِلَتِي وَ اللهِ لَيَقْتُلنَّ ابْنِي ثُمَّ لا تَنَالهُمْ شَفَاعَتِي. 
14- كتاب كامل الزيارات:
عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ :
كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِذَا دَخَلَ
الحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام
اجْتَذَبَهُ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لأَمِيرِ المُؤمِنِينَ عليه السلام
أَمْسِكْهُ ثمَّ يَقَعُ عَلَيْهِ فَيُقَبِّلُهُ وَ يَبْكِي فَيَقُولُ :
يَا أَبَهْ لِمَ تَبْكِي؟
فَيَقُولُ: يَا بُنَيَّ أُقَبِّلُ مَوْضِعَ السُّيُوفِ مِنكَ وَ أَبْكِي قَالَ:
يَا أَبَهْ وَ أُقتَلُ؟
قَالَ : إِي وَ اللَّهِ وَ أَبُوكَ وَ أَخُوكَ وَ أَنْتَ قَالَ:
يَا أَبَه فَمَصَارِعُنَا شَتى؟؟
قَالَ : نَعَمْ يَا بُنَيَّ قَالَ: 
فَمَنْ يَزُورُنَا مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ ؟
قَالَ:
لا يَزُورُنِي وَ يَزُورُ أَبَاكَ وَ أَخَاكَ وَ أَنْتَ
إِلا 
الصِّدِّيقُونَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي . 
15- كتاب كامل الزيارات‏:
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الجَدَلِيِّ قَالَ دَخَلتُ عَلَى أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام وَ الحُسَيْنُ إِلَى جَنبِهِ فَضَرَبَ بِيَدِهِ عَلَى كَتِفِ الحُسَينِ ثُمَّ قَالَ:
إِنَّ هَذَا يُقتَلُ وَ لا يَنصُرُهُ أَحَدٌ قَالَ قُلتُ:
يَا أَمِيرَ المُؤمِنِينَ و اللهِ إِنَّ تِلكَ لَحَيَاةُ سَوءٍ قَالَ:
إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَكَائِنٌ

----------

